# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Καπετάνισσες

## k_chris

> Δυο κοπελες μαλιστα που ρωτησα θελουν να γινουν καπετανισσες και τιποτα αλλο.
>     :



th pathsame     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lamainmusain
> 
> Δυο κοπελες μαλιστα που ρωτησα θελουν να γινουν καπετανισσες και τιποτα αλλο.
>     :
> 
> 
> 
> th pathsame



Όντως  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

> Δυο κοπελες μαλιστα που ρωτησα θελουν να γινουν καπετανισσες και τιποτα αλλο.
>     Την Παρασκευη μας την Χαρισαν.Απο Δευτερα ξεκιναμε κανονικα :wink:  :wink:


λιμενικο και πολυ ειναι  :lol: 

πολλες παρασκευες θα χαρισεις εσυ Χρηστο σε εσενα (καφε-κοπανα σε ελευσινα ή αιγαλεω ΤΕΙ)  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## triad

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ....
ΚΑΤΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ :wink:

----------


## Morgan

ειδαμε οσες τελειωσαν γι'αυτο μιλαμε

----------


## triad

ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ

----------


## Morgan

ειπα εγω οτι ειναι ασχετες  :?:  σε παρακαλω μην προσβαλλεις συναδελφους  :!:

----------


## efouskayak

> ειδαμε οσες τελειωσαν γι'αυτο μιλαμε


Για πές λεπτομέρειες... τι ακριβώς είδατε  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

πηγαν ολες στο Λιμενικο (και οι 3 του ασπροπυργου της γενιας μου) - αυτο ειδα εγω - αυτο και τιποτε αλλο (ουτε θεμα ικανοτητας , ουτε διαβασματος;ηταν απο τους καλυτερους σπουδαστες ουτε τιποτα)
οποτε τα "θελουν να γινουν καπετανισσες και τιποτα αλλο"....ασε ....

----------


## efouskayak

Καλά είναι τα όνειρα ... ''καπετάνισσες'' αλλα στην πραγματικότητα πολύ δύσκολα... πολύ καλή επιλογή το λιμενικό καλά έκαναν !!!

----------


## triad

ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ.ΛΙΓΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ?ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## Morgan

ναι, λιγοι είναι 
σιγα την ευκαιρια

----------


## efouskayak

Για την νοοτροπία του δημοσιουπαλληλισμού που επικρατεί καλά ειναι... για τους υπολοίπους όχι βέβαια... για αυτό εγώ συμφωνώ ότι είναι μια καλή λυση για τις γυναίκες... αντικειμενικά  :!:

----------


## Morgan

για τους ναυτικους μιλαω εγω.
για τις γυναικες δεν μπορω να διαφωνησω.

παντως περιμενω με αγωνια καινουρια σχολια του Χρηστου για τον Ασπροπυργο

----------


## triad

> ναι, λιγοι είναι 
> σιγα την ευκαιρια


ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Morgan

ΓΝΩΜΗ μου φυσικα! ποιανου θες να ειναι ? Η επιλογη αλλωστε τελικης επαγγελματικης κατευθυνσης ειναι υποθεση υποκειμενικη..

Η γνωμη μου παντως στηριζεται στην προσωπικη μου εμπειρια ως σπουδαστης ΑΔΣΕΝ , ως Ναυτικος, ως καρεκλοκενταυρος σε ναυτιλιακη , ως μελος στην Ενωση Ελληνων Πλοιαρχων, ως φιλος αρκετων λιμενομπατσων, ως φιλος αρκετων συναδελφων που τελειωσαν την σχολη μας και δεν εγινα λιμενικοι γιατι δεν ηθελαν κ.ο.κ.....

Αν ξερεις στατιστικα (ποσοι τελειωσαν ασπροπυργο π.χ. ποσοι εδωσαν για λιμενικο και ποσοι εγιναν τελικα λιμενικοι) μπορεις να τα παραθεσεις.
Ετσι για να χουμε και αντιλογο τεκμηριωμενο.

Μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε και σχετικο τοπικ

----------


## triad

> Η γνωμη μου παντως στηριζεται στην προσωπικη μου εμπειρια ως σπουδαστης ΑΔΣΕΝ , ως Ναυτικος, ως καρεκλοκενταυρος σε ναυτιλιακη , ως μελος στην Ενωση Ελληνων Πλοιαρχων, ως φιλος αρκετων λιμενομπατσων, ως φιλος αρκετων συναδελφων που τελειωσαν την σχολη μας και δεν εγινα λιμενικοι γιατι δεν ηθελαν κ.ο.κ.....


ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΧ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 8-10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ, ΩΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΒΑΝΤΖΑ.ΑΡΑ, ΜΗ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ Η ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ, ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ, ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΚΟΠΕΦΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΔΟΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΩΘΕΙΣ.

----------


## Morgan

ό,τι πεις....

παντως για να ξερουμε τι λεμε Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ (που θα μπορουσαμε να επικαλεστουμε) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ
=============================================
η μειωση της θαλασσιας υπηρεσίας ( ο Μ.Ο. δηλαδή) οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες , άσε που δεν σημαίνει και τίποτα παρά μόνο το λογικό: δουλεύεις όσο έχεις ανάγκη για το χρήμα και τα διπλώματα! γιάτί άλλο δηλαδή? Κοτα τις τελευταιες ναυτιλιακες ρυθμισεις και θα καταλαβεις.
και που 8-10 χρόνια υπηρεσία και που 8 μηνες (καπετανισες).

επιπροσθετα δεν τις κατηγορησα (το ιδιο διπλωμα εχουμε). 
Ενα γεγονος εθιξα. Οτι δηλαδη ως τωρα σχεδον καμμια κοπελια συναδελφος ΔΕΝ ταξιδευει.
Οσες ταξιδεψαν τα τελευταια 20 χρονια ειναι γνωστες με τα μικρα τους ονοματα σε ολους μας. Τοσο λιγες ειναι (2-3 συνολικα).

----------


## triad

> ό,τι πεις....
> 
> παντως για να ξερουμε τι λεμε Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ (που θα μπορουσαμε να επικαλεστουμε) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ
> =============================================
> η μειωση της θαλασσιας υπηρεσίας ( ο Μ.Ο. δηλαδή) οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες , άσε που δεν σημαίνει και τίποτα παρά μόνο το λογικό: δουλεύεις όσο έχεις ανάγκη για το χρήμα και τα διπλώματα! γιάτί άλλο δηλαδή? Κοτα τις τελευταιες ναυτιλιακες ρυθμισεις και θα καταλαβεις.
> και που 8-10 χρόνια υπηρεσία και που 8 μηνες (καπετανισες).
> 
> επιπροσθετα δεν τις κατηγορησα (το ιδιο διπλωμα εχουμε). 
> Ενα γεγονος εθιξα. Οτι δηλαδη ως τωρα σχεδον καμμια κοπελια συναδελφος ΔΕΝ ταξιδευει.
> Οσες ταξιδεψαν τα τελευταια 20 χρονια ειναι γνωστες με τα μικρα τους ονοματα σε ολους μας. Τοσο λιγες ειναι (2-3 συνολικα).


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΠΩ.ΑΥΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ, ΑΥΤΑ ΛΕΩ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ, ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΘΙΞΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ.ΣΑΦΩΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ.ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ-ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΣΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΞΩ.Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ, ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ POST

----------


## Morgan

ως τωρα σχεδον καμμια κοπελια συναδελφος ΔΕΝ ταξιδευει. 
Οσες ταξιδεψαν τα τελευταια 20 χρονια ειναι γνωστες με τα μικρα τους ονοματα σε ολους μας. Τοσο λιγες ειναι (2-3 συνολικα).

πηγαν ολες στο Λιμενικο (και οι 3 του ασπροπυργου της γενιας μου) - αυτο ειδα εγω - αυτο και τιποτε αλλο (ουτε θεμα ικανοτητας , ουτε διαβασματος;ηταν απο τους καλυτερους σπουδαστες ουτε τιποτα) 
οποτε τα "θελουν να γινουν καπετανισσες και τιποτα αλλο"....ασε ....


η μειωση της θαλασσιας υπηρεσίας ( ο Μ.Ο. δηλαδή) οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες

----------


## triad

> Αγαπητα μελοι του naytilia.gr XAIRETAI,
> 
>               Δεν σας κρυβω οτι αυτες τις μερες που ειμαι Αθηνα και δεν εχω ιντερνετ μου εχετε λειψει   .Σας γραφω απο ιντερνετ καφε τωρα.Απο την σχολη ειμαι και εγω πολυ ευχαριστημενος δοξα το θεο.Ξεκινησαμε κανονικα την δευτερα χωρις ελλειψης καθηγητων.Το προγραμμα ειδη εχει βγει(το οποιο μαλλον ειναι προσωρινο).Πηραμε και βιβλια χτες και προχτες.Απο δευτερα εχουμε χωριστει και σε τμηματα.Της καπεταννισες τις εχασα ρε γαμωτο ειναι σε μακρινα τμηματα :lol:  :lol:  :lol: .
>               Οι καθηγητες τουλαχιστον των ναυτιλιακων μαθηματων ειναι παλιες καραβανες εκτος τις ναυτιλιας που ειναι ο πρωτος χρονος διδασκαλιας αλλα ειναι αρκετα καλος(τουλαχιστο στο μαθημα του σημερα).Αρκετα ειναι τα παιδια που εχουν ελθει με ζηλο για να γινουν αξιωματικοι του εμπορικου ναυτικου.Το ολιγον τι ασχημο ειναι οτι σε αρκετα μαθηματα θελουν εξτρα πραγματα να αγορασουσουμε.Ειδικα στο μαθημα του σχεδιου θα χρειαστει να δωσουμε αρκετα χρηματα για να αγορασουμε υλικα.
>              Αυτα προς το παρον :wink:  :wink:


ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ... :wink:   :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Ασε τον άνθρωπο να συγκεντρωθεί στα μαθήματα του... άντε με τις καπετάνισσες... κακή συναναστροφή είσαι  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ.ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## efouskayak

> ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ.ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.


Η τελευταία Ελληνίδα τουλάχιστον καπετάννισα ήταν η *Μπουμπουλίνα* απο κεί και πέρα μάλλον λάθος όρο χρησιμοποιούμε για τις φοιτήτριες της σχολής.  :!:

----------


## triad

Η τελευταία Ελληνίδα τουλάχιστον καπετάννισα ήταν η *Μπουμπουλίνα* απο κεί και πέρα μάλλον λάθος όρο χρησιμοποιούμε για τις φοιτήτριες της σχολής.  :!:[/quote]

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Ο ΞΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ,, ΕΚΕΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ (2-3 ΒΕΒΑΙΑ), ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ  ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΓΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ.ΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ, ΟΣΟΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ "ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ" ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ, ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ "ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ"?ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ, ΟΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ.

----------


## efouskayak

Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τα παιδιά που είναι στις σχολές καπετάνιους άντρες και γυναίκες και μάλλον δεν θεωρούν ούτε αυτοί τους εαυτούς τους, μάλλον τα χρόνια που πέρασα μαζί με τους καπετάνιους και οι ιστορίες που βίωσα (απο το γραφείο πάντα) και άκουσα με έχουν επηρεάσει και έχω ανεβάσει λιγάκι τον πήχη.  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

> Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τα παιδιά που είναι στις σχολές καπετάνιους άντρες και γυναίκες και μάλλον δεν θεωρούν ούτε αυτοί τους εαυτούς τους, μάλλον τα χρόνια που πέρασα μαζί με τους καπετάνιους και οι ιστορίες που βίωσα (απο το γραφείο πάντα) και άκουσα με έχουν επηρεάσει και έχω ανεβάσει λιγάκι τον πήχη.  :roll:


γεια σου ρε ΣΙΜΠΑΓΙΕΒΑ  :lol: 

κοριτσια... _Έλληνες Ναυτικοί-ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ/ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ_

δεν τα λέτε για τις καπετάνισες στο "Γυναικα και Ναυτιλια" που το χουμε παραμελησει???

----------


## triad

> Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τα παιδιά που είναι στις σχολές καπετάνιους άντρες και γυναίκες και μάλλον δεν θεωρούν ούτε αυτοί τους εαυτούς τους, μάλλον τα χρόνια που πέρασα μαζί με τους καπετάνιους και οι ιστορίες που βίωσα (απο το γραφείο πάντα) και άκουσα με έχουν επηρεάσει και έχω ανεβάσει λιγάκι τον πήχη.  :roll:


ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ  ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΥΨΗΛΟΥ Η ΧΑΜΗΛΟΥ ΠΗΧΗ.ΑΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ Η ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟ. Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## Morgan

Έλληνες Ναυτικοί-ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ/ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ 

δεν τα λέτε για τις καπετάνισες στο "Γυναικα και Ναυτιλια" που το χουμε παραμελησει???

----------


## triad

ΕΣΥ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΤΑ LNG?ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ???

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τα παιδιά που είναι στις σχολές καπετάνιους άντρες και γυναίκες και μάλλον δεν θεωρούν ούτε αυτοί τους εαυτούς τους, μάλλον τα χρόνια που πέρασα μαζί με τους καπετάνιους και οι ιστορίες που βίωσα (απο το γραφείο πάντα) και άκουσα με έχουν επηρεάσει και έχω ανεβάσει λιγάκι τον πήχη.  :roll:
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ  ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΥΨΗΛΟΥ Η ΧΑΜΗΛΟΥ ΠΗΧΗ.ΑΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ Η ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟ. Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.


Καλή μου Triad δυστυχώς δεν το έπιασες... η λέξη Καπετάνιος δεν αφορα κάποιον με γαλόνια... και εκεί μάλλον μπερδευτηκες με τον πήχη και τα σχετικά... λοιπόν να σου το ξεκαθαρίσω.

Καπετάνιος λοιπόν για μένα είναι αυτός που τον έχει φάει η θάλασσα και που την έχει φάει και αυτός.... καπετάνιος είναι ο ψαράς που φεύγει το πρωί και γυρίζει το βράδυ και παλεύει με τα κύματα... Δάσκαλο μπορεί να λές οποιονδήποτε που σε μαθαίνει πράγματα ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν να κάνουν με σπουδές και αφορούν την ζωή την ίδια.... βλέπε Migiaki (Karate Kid....)

Σεβασμός στον όρο και όχι στον τίτλο .... ούτε στα πτυχία... ελπίζω αυτή την φορά να έγινα κατανοητή.

----------


## Nash

υπάρχουν γυναίκες που ταξειδευουν.. 
Οσο για αυτες που πανε στο Λιμενικο , τι νακάνουν αμα ερθει η στιγμη να κανουν παιδια΄; να τα πνιξουν ή να τα μπαρκαρουν εσωκλειστα σε οικοτροφια;
Οσο καιρο ομως δεν εχουν υποχρεωσεις ειναι δουλευταρες, το λεει η καρδια τους κι ας εχουν απο πανω ολη αυτη την αρνητικη νοοτροπια.Δουλευουν σαν σκυλια μονο και μονο για να υπερασπιστουν το φυλο τους και να κατακτησουν το ονειρο τους.
Μπορει να κανουν μικρολάθη οπως και πολλοι ανδρες.
Ειναι μια πολυ καλη εργασια με καλες απολαβες και πολυ χασιμο ζωης Ομως πρεπει να υπαρξει καποιος τροπος να μην βλεπουμε τους ναυτικους ανδρες ή γυναικες να "πεθαινουν πανω στο πλοιο."
Η ουσια στην δουλεια αυτη ειναι πως να υπάρξουν καποιες διεξοδοι για ολους ανεξαρτητα απο το φυλο τους , και μια αναγνωριση στα πτυχια τους.
Εχετε αναρωτηθει γιατι δεν δινετε ισοτιμια με ειδικοτητα στα πτυχια τηςε σχολης; 
Πρεπει να βοηθηθουν οι ναυτικοι να αποκτησουν γνωσεις και να τους διδετε η ευκαιρια να δουλεψουν στη στερια μετα απο καποια χρονια στη θαλασσα  . Ανδρες γυναικες . Να βρισκουν δουλεια οι νεοι και οι πιο παλιοι να σταδιοδρομουν σε υπηρεσιες στεριας αξιοκρατικα και οχι με "ρουφιανιες"
Γιατι αυτη η ελλειψη υποδομης βοηθαει στην αναπτυξη τετοιων φαινομενων .

Να ειναι κι ο πατερας στο σπιτι κοντα στην οικογενεια του ή η μητερα ομοιως.

Το διαιρει και βασιλευε εξυπηρετει μονο τους ηγεμονες.

----------


## efouskayak

Νομίζω ότι σε πρώτη φάση φλέγον θέμα ειναι το να βρεί δουλειά κάποιος στο καράβι γιατί όπως πάμε στο τέλος οι Ελληνες ναυτικοί θα βλέπουν το βαπόρι μόνο ζωγραφιστό.
Ισως στην συνέχεια να είναι και αυτό που λές ένα θέμα ... αλλα πόσους να απορροφήσουν τα γραφεία? είναι και το άλλο ένας πολύ καλός ναυτικός δεν σημαίνει οτι κάνει και καλή δουλειά γραφείου είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## Nash

εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο , αλλά με την κατάλληλη  προετοιμασία , δήλαδη κάποιες δυνατότητες για σεμινάρια και εξάσκηση θα βοηθούσαν,μιας κι όπως όλοι λένε σε 10 χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχουν έλληνες ναυτικοί .

----------


## efouskayak

Ναι αλλα πρακτικά δεν θα μπορουν να απορροφηθουν δεν υπάρχουν τόσες δουλειές... μία ναυτιλιακή με 25 βαπόρια απασχολεί 30 άτομα περίπου και μιλάω για καλή περίπτωση νομίζω απέχω και αρκετά χρόνια και η μνήμη μου δεν με βοηθάει, τελοσπάντων όμως σε ανάλογία με το πόσους θα μπορούσε να απασχολήσει στα βαπόρια της είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά νομίζω.  :? 

Εδώ τίθεται θέμα κλάδου περισσότερο, αν τελικά φτάσει σε τέτοια κρίση το επάγγελμα ? :!:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> υπάρχουν γυναίκες που ταξειδευουν..


όταν μιλάμε για ποντοπόρα, είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού





> Οσο για αυτες που πανε στο Λιμενικο , τι νακάνουν αμα ερθει η στιγμη να κανουν παιδια΄; να τα πνιξουν ή να τα μπαρκαρουν εσωκλειστα σε οικοτροφια;


καμμιά διαφωνία. άλλωστε νομίζω πως το λιμενικό δεν το ανέφερε κανείς ως κατηγορία.
σημασία έχει να κάνουν κάτι που τις καλύπτει μετά την ΑΔΣΕΝ/ΑΕΝ και τίποτε άλλο.
Αυτό που θίχτηκε εδώ , είναι ότι η βασική επιλογή των σπουδαστριών είναι εξαρχής (ακόμα και πριν μπουν στην σχολή-όχι μόνο πριν κάνουν παιδιά) το λιμενικό.
Κανείς επίσης δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί όυτε τις γνώσεις τους, όυτε την διάθεση τους και την ικανότητα για εργασία.




> Η ουσια στην δουλεια αυτη ειναι πως να υπάρξουν καποιες διεξοδοι για ολους ανεξαρτητα απο το φυλο τους , και μια αναγνωριση στα πτυχια τους.


Ναί




> Εχετε αναρωτηθει γιατι δεν δινετε ισοτιμια με ειδικοτητα στα πτυχια τηςε σχολης; 
> Πρεπει να βοηθηθουν οι ναυτικοι να αποκτησουν γνωσεις και να τους διδετε η ευκαιρια να δουλεψουν στη στερια μετα απο καποια χρονια στη θαλασσα  . Ανδρες γυναικες . Να βρισκουν δουλεια οι νεοι και οι πιο παλιοι να σταδιοδρομουν σε υπηρεσιες στεριας αξιοκρατικα και οχι με "ρουφιανιες"
> Γιατι αυτη η ελλειψη υποδομης βοηθαει στην αναπτυξη τετοιων φαινομενων .


Ναί
Δεν υπάρχουν επαρκείς θέσεις έξω. Μην ξεχνάς και τους φοιτητές - απόφοιτους Ναυτιλιακών Πανεπιστημίων που πρέπει και αυτοί να εργασθούν




> Να ειναι κι ο πατερας στο σπιτι κοντα στην οικογενεια του ή η μητερα ομοιως..


 Αυό δεν γίνεται παρά μόνο μετά από καιρό.




> Το διαιρει και βασιλευε εξυπηρετει μονο τους ηγεμονες.


Ναί - Διαίρει και βασιλευε πάντως δεν ισχύει μεταξύ Ανδρών-Γυναικών  Ναυτικών αλλά μεταξύ κουβέρτας - μηχανής

----------


## Morgan

> Ναι αλλα πρακτικά δεν θα μπορουν να απορροφηθουν δεν υπάρχουν τόσες δουλειές... μία ναυτιλιακή με 25 βαπόρια απασχολεί 30 άτομα περίπου και μιλάω για καλή περίπτωση νομίζω απέχω και αρκετά χρόνια και η μνήμη μου δεν με βοηθάει, τελοσπάντων όμως σε ανάλογία με το πόσους θα μπορούσε να απασχολήσει στα βαπόρια της είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά νομίζω.  :? 
> 
> Εδώ τίθεται θέμα κλάδου περισσότερο, αν τελικά φτάσει σε τέτοια κρίση το επάγγελμα ? :!:  :?:


Η ναυτιλιακή που αναφέρεις Έφη δεν απασχολεί στα γραφεία πάνω 10 πρώην ναυτικούς....άρα.....
στα βαπόρια απασχολεί πάνω απώ 150 έλληνες

----------


## Morgan

> εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο , αλλά με την κατάλληλη  προετοιμασία , δήλαδη κάποιες δυνατότητες για σεμινάρια και εξάσκηση θα βοηθούσαν,μιας κι όπως όλοι λένε σε 10 χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχουν έλληνες ναυτικοί .


κάποια πράγματα δεν εξισώνονται με σεμινάρια . η εμπειρία του βαποριού είναι μεγάλη δουλεια. Πάντως  σεμινάρια κτλ γίνονται συνέχεια με παριστάμενους ναυτικούς , κυρίως πλοιάρχους και α' μηχανικούς

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνώ, αρα ο δρόμος είναι προς την θάλασσα  :!:

----------


## triad

ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ, ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΙΠΑΝ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ:




> Καλή μου Triad δυστυχώς δεν το έπιασες... η λέξη Καπετάνιος δεν αφορα κάποιον με γαλόνια... και εκεί μάλλον μπερδευτηκες με τον πήχη και τα σχετικά... λοιπόν να σου το ξεκαθαρίσω.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΣΕΙΣ, ΝΑΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Κ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΓΕΝΗ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΣΑΙ.




> Καπετάνιος λοιπόν για μένα είναι αυτός που τον έχει φάει η θάλασσα και που την έχει φάει και αυτός.... καπετάνιος είναι ο ψαράς που φεύγει το πρωί και γυρίζει το βράδυ και παλεύει με τα κύματα...


ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ , ΠΛΕΟΝ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ.




> Σεβασμός στον όρο και όχι στον τίτλο .... ούτε στα πτυχία... ελπίζω αυτή την φορά να έγινα κατανοητή


ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ , ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ POST MOY, ΛEME TO ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ




> Δάσκαλο μπορεί να λές οποιονδήποτε που σε μαθαίνει πράγματα ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν να κάνουν με σπουδές και αφορούν την ζωή την ίδια.... βλέπε Migiaki (Karate Kid....)


ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ, ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ..
ΥΓ:ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΤΕ ΚΙΝΤ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΕΣ :?:  :?: ΗΜΟΥΝ 10 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ...(ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΡΑΣΑ...).

----------


## efouskayak

Καλύτερα να μήν απαντήσω γιατι αν θεωρείς το ''δεν το πιασες'' αγένεια μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να συνεχίσω.

Πάντως περι ευγένειας δεν δεχομαι καμμία υπόδειξη και αυτό υπάρχει δόξα τον θεό αρκετός κόσμος εδώ να το επιβεβαιώσει.  :!:

----------


## triad

> υπάρχουν γυναίκες που ταξειδευουν.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Οσο για αυτες που πανε στο Λιμενικο , τι νακάνουν αμα ερθει η στιγμη να κανουν παιδια΄; να τα πνιξουν ή να τα μπαρκαρουν εσωκλειστα σε οικοτροφια;
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## triad

> Καλύτερα να μήν απαντήσω γιατι αν θεωρείς το ''δεν το πιασες'' αγένεια μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να συνεχίσω.


ΣΥ ΕΙΠΑΣ.ΙΣΑ-ΙΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ.
ΔΕ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ,ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΕ.




> Πάντως περι ευγένειας δεν δεχομαι καμμία υπόδειξη και αυτό υπάρχει δόξα τον θεό αρκετός κόσμος εδώ να το επιβεβαιώσει.  :!:


ΑΥΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΣ ΤΟ.Κ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ , ΑΡΑ NO COMMENTS ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ, ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΖΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο απο δευτεροετη που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι οι περισσοτερες δοκιμες πανε στην ακτοπλοια.δηλαδη αν καποια εχει την λοξα να παει σε ποντοπορο πλοιο δεν την δεχονται οι εταιριες :?:  :?: 
   Εν ολιγοις ειναι θεμα δικης τους επιλογης η δεν τους δεχονται οι εταιριες :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

Για να  ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν γνωριζω αν και πως μια "ποντοπρα" εταιρεια θα αντιμετωπιζε μια αιτηση για μπαρκο απο κοπελια συναδελφο.
Αντιθετα στην ακτοπλοια το βλεπουν θετικα.Πχ στο χαι-σπιντ που πηγα Ιο το καλοκαιρι, ανθυποπλοιαρχο ειχαν και μια συναδελφο.
εχει να κανει νομιζω να το θελουν και εκεινες περισσοερο απο τις προκαταληψεις -οσες υπαρχουν-. αλλωστε αν υπηρχαν πολλες κοπελες που ηθελαν να ταξιδευσουν , δεν θα δημιουργουσαν αυτοματα και μια "οντοτητα"?? μια μη-αμελητεα μοναδα? δεν ξερω, νομιζω ειναι στο χερι τους μα απο οτι εχω δει ως τωρα απλα δεν θελουν να ταξιδευσουν οι περισσοτερες

----------


## Nash

Κατα την γνωμη μου στα ποντοπορα ειναι πιο ευκολο να βρει δουλεια μια γυναικα ... στα ποσταλια πρεπει να εχει βυσμα!!!! 
Ασε που μονο στα ποντοπορα θα κανει την δουλεια για την οποια σπουδασε , στα ποσταλια μαλον θα δουλευει σαν το σκυλι..
Το εχει δειξει η ιστοριια

----------


## Morgan

> Κατα την γνωμη μου στα ποντοπορα ειναι πιο ευκολο να βρει δουλεια μια γυναικα ...


φτάνει να το θελήσει....!! μην ξεχνάς αυτό τον παράγοντα




> στα ποσταλια πρεπει να εχει βυσμα!!!!


και στα ποντοπόρα και στα ποστάλια και στα γραφεία και στο λιμενικό ...όσο η ανεργία αυξάνεται , νομίζω το φαινόμενο θα χειροτερεύει




> Ασε που μονο στα ποντοπορα θα κανει την δουλεια για την οποια σπουδασε , στα ποσταλια μαλον θα δουλευει σαν το σκυλι..
> Το εχει δειξει η ιστορια


Αν εννοείς ότι η ιστορία έχει δείξει πως μόνο στα ποντοπόρα κάνει/κάνεις/κάνουμε την δουλειά που σπουδάσαμε , όντως αυτό το χει δείξει η ιστορία.
Στα ποστάλια μιλάμε για πολύ φασίνα....(αυτό μου το χουν πεί συνάδελφοι απο την εποχή που ήμουν δόκιμος)

----------


## lamainmusain

Βασικα για τα ποσταλια και στην σχολη τα ιδια ακουω με εσας απο δοκιμους μεγαλυτερων ετων και καθηγητες τεος ναυτικους.Πολυ φασινα,μαγειρια κλπ.
     Αυτην την εβδομαδα γνωρισα μια κοπελα απο το τεταρτο ετος που και τα δυο ταξιδια της τα εκανε σε φορτηγο  8O  8O ωρε μπράβο κουράγιο και θεληση :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

όλο κοπελίτσες γνωρίζεις ρε συ Χρήστο...!!! Ήμαρτον!!

μπράβο στην συνάδελφο..! :!: !

----------


## efouskayak

Χρήστο δεν τις φέρνεις τις κοπελιές και απο εδώ  :wink:

----------


## Nash

Κακά τα ψεματα τα ποσταλια δεν ειναι για να μαθεις την δουλεια, οτι κι αν εισαι αντρας ή γυναικα σε τρωει η φασινα, οι δε συναδελφοι .. πολλες φορες ανησυχουν μην τυχων και ο νεος τους παρει καποια στιγμη την θεση.
Στα ποντοπορα εκει ειναι η εμπειρια και η επαγγελματικη και η προσωπικη.
Στην ακτοπλοία απλως χανεις το χρονο σου , ασε που δεν υπαρχει ωραριο, δεν υπαρχει χρονος για να ξεκουραστεις .. να πεις μια κουβεντα...

----------


## lamainmusain

> Χρήστο δεν τις φέρνεις τις κοπελιές και απο εδώ  :wink:


   Οποιον καινουργιο γνωριζω του λεω για το site.Απο εκει και εκει οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε 8)  8)

----------


## Morgan

> Κακά τα ψεματα τα ποσταλια δεν ειναι για να μαθεις την δουλεια, οτι κι αν εισαι αντρας ή γυναικα σε τρωει η φασινα, οι δε συναδελφοι .. πολλες φορες ανησυχουν μην τυχων και ο νεος τους παρει καποια στιγμη την θεση.
> Στα ποντοπορα εκει ειναι η εμπειρια και η επαγγελματικη και η προσωπικη.
> Στην ακτοπλοία απλως χανεις το χρονο σου , ασε που δεν υπαρχει ωραριο, δεν υπαρχει χρονος για να ξεκουραστεις .. να πεις μια κουβεντα...


συμφωνω.
υπαρχει ομως αυτη η ψευδαισθηση του "ειμαι κοντα" και......ψαρωνει ο αλλος.

δεν ξερω, απλα δεν θα εργαζομουν ποτε σε ποσταλια της γραμμης

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Χρήστο δεν τις φέρνεις τις κοπελιές και απο εδώ  :wink:
> 
> 
>    Οποιον καινουργιο γνωριζω του λεω για το site.Απο εκει και εκει οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε 8)  8)


Φυσικά  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

Εγώ περιμένω από τον Χρήστο να μου μιλήσει για τις επιδόσεις των μελλοντικών καπετάνισσων  στα μαθήματα

----------


## elpida

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ MORGAN ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΌΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ?Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ?ΕΙΧΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΗΚΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΜΥΩΠΙΑΣ!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ?
       ΠΑΡΌΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΣΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ!Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΛΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ?ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ!ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!

----------


## Morgan

ελπίδα καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια να και νομίζω πως ότι έχει γραφτεί σαν συμβουλή εδώμέσα είναι αποτέλεσμα της συμμετοχης και της γνώσης αρκετών μελών του Ναυτιλία.

Για να εργασθείς σε οποιαδήποτε θέση σε ένα πλοίο (με ένα πτυχίο σχολής ΤΕΙ) απαιτείται να έχεις ναυτικό φυλλάδιο. Ξεκίνησε από κει και δες πως θα πάει. Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και μετά οι υπόλοιπες κινήσεις. Κια για αυτό όμως θα περάσεις από γιατρούς αν και θέλω να νομίζω λιγότερο αυστηρούς.
Παντως πρεπει να γνωρίζεις πώς αν είσαι αξ/κος σε ένα καράβι , το θέμα της όρασης είναι το ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ 1 θέμα με την ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ 1 ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ. Διακινδυνεύεις την ζωή σου και των άλλων.....

Σκέφτηκες να εργασθείς σε ναυτιλιακή???

----------


## elpida

morgan θελω να σε ευχαριστησω πρωτα απ'ολα για την απαντηση σου στην ερωτηση μου αλλα πιστεψε με οτι γνωριζω οτι ενα υγιεσ και σοβαρο πληρωμα ειναι το παν για να νιωθει ασφαλεια ο καθε επιβατης.Πιστεψε με οτι ειμαι πολυ σοβαρο και υπευθυνο ατομο αν και κοπελα.για να θελω να γινω αξιωματικοσ γεφυρασ το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να εχει καποιοσ ειναι πειθαρχεια,γνωσεισ και υπευθυνοτητα και σοβοροτητα η οποια περικλυει ολα τα υπολοιπα! τωρα για το αν θελω να εργασθω σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρια ειναι το πρωτο μου μελημα διοτι τον οκτωμβριο θα ξεκινησω την πρακτικη μου σε μια ναυτιλιακη απλα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν μπορω αυτουσ τουσ 6 μηνεσ να τουσ κανω εν πλω και οχι κλεισμενη σε ενα γραφειο γιατι ειναι κατι το οποιο απεχθανομαι οικτρα!και για να αποκτησω και μια αναλογη εμπειρια!επιτρεπετε να γινει κατι τετοιο η οχι?και κατι τελευταιο που θελω να σε ρωτησω : το πτυχιο του τει ειναι αρκετο για να εργασθω σε ναυτιλιακη η θα πρεπει να δωσω κατατακτηριες για το ναυτιλιακο τμημα πειραια η να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο? σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων !

----------


## Morgan

η σοβαροτητα και η υπευθυνοτητα δεν χωραει συζητηση.

δυστυχως ομως δεν νομιζω να γινεται αυτο που λες για τους 6 μηνες γιατι πιθανοτατα οι ιδια η εταιρεια να μην εχει κατι τετοιο στο μυαλο της και να θελει ακριβως καποιον να κλειστει στο γραφειο και να κανει αγγαρεια. ξερεις τωρα τι γινεται....

το ΤΕΙ ειναι αρκετο αν το συνδυασεις με πολυ ψαξιμο και για τα σωστα τμηματα! ολες οι επιπλεον σπουδες ειναι φυσικα στα ΣΥΝ....

εγω θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις καινουριες σπουδες ή μεταπτυχιακο αφου πιασεις δουλεια ή εστω ταυτοχρονα για κερδος χρονου. θα ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οταν τα καταφερεις θα εισαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη!!!!

υ.γ. προσοχη στην επιλογη των σπουδων και των μαστερ

υ.γ. 2 παραμενω στην διαθεση σου

----------


## elpida

το περιμενω οτι θα κανω αγκαριεσ ετσι και αλλιωσ!καλυτερα να αρχιζεισ απο τα χαμηλα ετσι ωστε να εχεισ επιγνωση των πραγματων αν ανεβεισ σε μια ανωτερη βαθμιδα ιεραρχιασ το τι γινετε πιο κατω!ατην εταιρια που θα παω δεν υπαρχουν κρουαζιεροπλοια παρα μονο μεγαλα πετρελαιοφορα!οποτε παραμενει το ονειρο μου ονειρο!τι μου προτεινεισ να κανω μετα το τει?στα σεμιναρια του παπει μπορω να συμμετασχω?θελω να αρχιζω να εμπλουτιζω τισ γνωσεισ μου γιατι η αδρανεια σε μερικα πραγματα με τρελενει!ευτυχωσ που βρηκα το site σασ!ξαφνικο αλλα για καλο!παντωσ με χαροποιει το γεγονοσ οτι υπαρχουνε αθρωποι στο site που εχουνε καποιεσ γνωσεισ για πολλα θεματα και μπορου να μασ βγαλουν απο μια δυσκολη θεση οπωσ εσυ και σε ευχαριστω γιάυτο!

----------


## Morgan

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ (ΚΟΙΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΔΗΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ)!
ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΚΤΗΡΙΩΝ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ 2 ΧΡΟΝΑΚΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ - ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑΣ...ΚΑΝΤΟ!
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ (ΒΛ.HSA ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ) ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ CV ΣΟΥ! 
ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΙΜΙΝG ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ CV ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΣΑΙ.

ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ.

ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΜ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ 2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ

----------


## elpida

καλημερα καταρχασ και σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου στα θεματα που σε ρωτησα!καταρχην δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι το ΠΜ που μου εστειλες.Παντωσ για τισ κατακτηριεσ θα το σκεφτω σοβαρα αν ειναι να το κανω συγρονως και με την δουλεια!και μεχρι να δωσω κατατακτηριεσ θα παρω και μια γευση απο τα σεμηναρια που μου προανεφερες!η ηλικια δεν παιζει κανεναν ρολο στισ γνωσεισ η θεληση μετραει πανω απόλα!εδω παντρεμενοι και δινουνε εξετασεισ στο ανοιχτο πανεπιστημιο και περνανε που εχουνε και μια οικογενεια απο πισω!αρα η θεληση για μαθηση ειναι το μεγαλυτερο κινητρο για ολα!συμφωνεισ?

----------


## Morgan

πμ = pm = private message (πατα το νικ μου και θα δεις)....

συμφωνω απολυτα. θεληση και προσπαθεια θελει. ολα τα αλλα βρισκονται

----------


## JSAL

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω κάνει 4 μπάρκα όπου και στα 4 συνεργάστικα με γυναίκες. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι οτι είναι πολύ επαγγελματίες παιδιά. Γιατί όχι άλλωστε;

----------


## v.g.

Εχω ταξιδεψει σε βαπορι με καπετανισσα ..Μπορω να πω εμεινα ευχαριστημενη απο το ταξιδι..Νομιζω πως και οι γυναικες ειναι εξισου ικανες σε αυτα τα επαγγελματα.

----------


## Morgan

δηλαδη ρε παιδια τι περιμενετε ? οτι αν μια γυναικα εχει φτασει να ειναι πλοιαρχος , δεν θα ειναι καλη , και θα καταλαβαινατε την διαφορα με το τροπο που πηγαινε το πλοιο στο ταξιδι? ημαρτον!

----------


## v.g.

Egw kyriws anferomai stis prokatalipseis pou yparxoun apo meros twn antrwn kai exw akousei diafora.

----------


## Morgan

αυτα τα "μαλλον" με σκοτωνουν! εγω παντως - αν και ανηρ - "μαλλον" δεν λεω.
λεω πως για να φτασει μια γυναικα να ειναι πλοιαρχος εχει τα ιδια ακριβως προσοντα και ικανοτητες με εναν αντρα συναδελφο της και φυσικα κανενας μα κανενας επιβατης ή συναδελφος αξ/κος δεν θα καταλαβει -ωμέ- αν αυτος που πηγαινει το πλοιο ειναι , αυτη!

----------


## Kyriakos

> ...για να φτασει μια γυναικα να ειναι πλοιαρχος εχει τα ιδια ακριβως προσοντα και ικανοτητες με εναν αντρα συναδελφο της και φυσικα κανενας μα κανενας επιβατης ή συναδελφος αξ/κος δεν θα καταλαβει -ωμέ- αν αυτος που πηγαινει το πλοιο ειναι , αυτη!


...για να φτάσει μια γυναίκα να είναι πλοίαρχος, δεν αρκούν τα ίδια προσόντα. Πρέπει να έχει και την προσωπικότητα-αυστηρότητα-επαγγελματισμό να σταθεί σε ένα εχθρικό περιβάλλον.
Είναι προφανές οτί για οποιαδήποτε μή εμπεριστατωμένη επίθεση χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα τα άμεσα χαρακτηριστικά που διακρίνουν το άτομο από το σύνολο. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι "η γκόμενα". "ο σακάτης", "ο Χιώτης" κτλ.

----------


## Morgan

δεν θα μπορουσα  να συμφωνηω παραπανω. 
ο ρατσισμος ειναι φαινομενο προς καθε "μειονοτητα"...

----------


## lamainmusain

Παντως στο ετος μου,της μεγαλυτερες βαθμολογιες αλλα και μεγαλυτερες υπηρεσιες στο πλοιο της εχουν δυο κοπελες.Η μια μαλιστα ηταν σε Ro-Rο

----------


## Morgan

καλα η βαθμολογια δεν λεει τιποτα.
και στα ετη μου τις καλυτερες ειχαν - παντως εκεινες κατεληξαν στο λιμενικο.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Nα πω τη γνωμη μου κιας μην ειμαι ναυτικος ρε παιδια??
Το να εχεις μεγαλους βαθμους σε οποιαδηποτε σχολη δε σε κανει καλο επαγγελαμτια!! Δε λεω και το αντιθετο....Ειμαι 25 χρονων και οι μονες γυναικες που ξερω να ταξιδευουν ειναι καποιες μηχανικοι στην (Maersk)
Καπετανιος δεν ειναι γαλονια οπως ειπατε..!! Και ουτε μεσα στο βαπορι κοιταει κανεις τι βαθμο εβγαλες στη σχολη για να σε κρινει στη δουλεια σου...
Ζητω συγνωμη αλλα το θεωρω ΚΑΘΑΡΑ αντρικο επαγγελμα...και μαλιστα ΠΟΛΛΥ αντρικο (κιας παρεξηγηθω) υπαρχουν πολλοι αντρες που δεν μπορουν να κανουν αυτη τη δουλεια...Η φυση της..οι συνθηκες...πολλα!!
Την ατακα "Ο θεος και ο καπετανιος" ειλικρινα δε μπορω να την φανταστω να την λεει γυναικα...!!!
Ισως να κανω και λαθος....ετσι κιαλιως..ανθρωπινα δενε ειναι??

Φιλικα...Ξενοκρατης

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω στο κομάτι οτι οι καλοί βαθμοί δεν σε κάνουν και καλό επαγγελματία στο ναυτικό και μή επάγγελμα.

ΟΜΩΣ όπως λές εσύ υπάρχουν αρκετοί άντρες που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αυτό το επάγγελμα και ακόμα ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ γυναίκες θα συμπληρώσω. 
Αναλογικά σίγουρα και λόγω συνθηκών και ιδιοσυγκρασίας είναι δύσκολο για τις περισσότερες γυναίκες να ανταπεξέλθουν. 
ΟΧΙ ομως οτι δεν μπορουν δηλαδή μια γυναίκα αποφασισμένη έχοντας κάνει τις επιλογές της για την ζωή της (θυσιάζοντας οικογένεια, παιδιά κτλπ κτλπ που είναι στην φύση μας και όποια το αρνηθεί της στέλνω απλά τα χαιρετίσματα μου) μπορεί κάλλιστα να ανταπεξέλθει σε οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα και γιατί όχι στου ναυτικού γενικότερα και ειδικότερα του καπετάνιου.

Μαθηματικά λίγες ακόμα θα μπορούσαν όμως ο δρόμος είναι μπροστά και ανοιχτός και αν δεν είναι θα ανοίξει όπως έγινε και με τόσα άλλα.

----------


## Petros

Θα αντεπεξελθουν, το θεμα ειναι αν θα τις δεχτουν. Προς το παρον για να ειμαστε ρεαλιστες ειναι δυσκολο.

----------


## efouskayak

Σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους και το κυνήγι τους. Αν κάποιος θέλει γίνεται.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Σιγουρα το να εχεις καλους βαθμους ειναι μια βαση! Ομως οπως ειπα...το καλος "επαγγελματιας" ειναι μια τελειως διαφορετικη ιστορια...
Και οταν μιλαμε για μια δουλεια που απαιτει γνωση (πανω απ'ολα) ναυτοσινη(ειναι κατι που μαθαινετε αρκει να εχεις τον καταληλο δασκαλο) ειναι ενας συνδιασμος πολλων πραγματων!!
Οπως ειπε και ο Petos...κακα τα ψεματα ρε παιδια....Δυσκολα θα δεχτουν πληρωματα μια γυναικα καπετανιο....θα πρεπει να δουλεψει πολυ σκληρα σε πολλους τομεις (οχι μονο πανω στο βαπορι)...θα πρεπει να καταφερει να πεταξει απο τους ναυτικους μια "προκαληψη" (ας με συνχωρεσουν οι ναυτικοι μας για τον ορο...απλα δεν εβρισκα καποια αλλη λεξη), τοσων χρονων απεναντι στις γυναικες που πλησιαζαν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα...
Οτι ολα γινονται....σιγουρα...μονο του σπανου τα γενια!!
Ιδικοτερα σημερα που οι συνθηκες μεσα σε ενα βαπορι εχουν αλαξει κατα πολυ σε σχεση με 30 χρονια πισω, που ας μου επειτραπει να πω οτι ηταν ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ, γυναικα να επιβηωσει σε ενα πλοιο!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Ιδικοτερα σημερα που οι συνθηκες μεσα σε ενα βαπορι εχουν αλαξει κατα πολυ σε σχεση με 30 χρονια πισω, που ας μου επειτραπει να πω οτι ηταν ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ, γυναικα να επιβηωσει σε ενα πλοιο!!


Δηλαδή 30 χρόνια πρίν θα ήταν δυνατό? ή πιο ευκολο? γιατι συνήθως οσο περνάει ο χρόνος το μυαλό ανοίγει δεν κλείνει.
Εννοεις την σύνθεση των πληρωμάτων? Μπορείς να μας πείς  τι εννοείς συνθήκες. Θα είναι πιο εύκολο να το συζητήσουμε γιατι εγώ αλλα και πολλοί άλλοι δεν γνωρίζουν ....

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Δηλαδή 30 χρόνια πρίν θα ήταν δυνατό? ή πιο ευκολο? γιατι συνήθως οσο περνάει ο χρόνος το μυαλό ανοίγει δεν κλείνει.
> Εννοεις την σύνθεση των πληρωμάτων? Μπορείς να μας πείς  τι εννοείς συνθήκες. Θα είναι πιο εύκολο να το συζητήσουμε γιατι εγώ αλλα και πολλοί άλλοι δεν γνωρίζουν ....


Kαι βεβαια να το συζητησουμε...!!
Απο ιστοριες φυσικα..και οχι απο πρωσοπικη εμπειρια...γιατι πριν 30 χρονια ουτε υποψια δεν ημουν...οχι ναυτικος....
τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ πιο δυσκολα...απο συνθηκες εργασιας..διαβιωσης μεσα στο πλοιο...Αρρωστιες και καθε ειδους αντιξωοτητες....Σκεψου ποσο δυσκολο λοιπον θα ηταν ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον για μια γυναικα.....
Παλαιοτερα τα πληρωματα εκτος απο τους αξιωματικους (και οχι παντα ολους) ηταν πληρωματα "αμφιλεγομενης" κοινωνικης προελευσης....(χωρις να θελω να θηξω κανενα....) που ισως και λογω λιγοτρερης μορφωσης....θα αντιμετωπιζαν  ισως ακομα και εχθρικα μια γυναικα μεσα σε ενα πλοιο...!! 
Οσους καπετανιους συνταξιουχους που εχω ρωτησει για γυναικα σε πλοιο...(ανω των σημερινων 65-70 ετων) γελαγαν μονο στο ακουσμα...!!!

Σιγουρα οι σημερινοι ναυτικοι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι αν οχι ολοι...παιδια μορφωμενα....και με λιγοτερο "απολιθωμενες" πεποιθησεις.....Οποτε σιγουρα μια γυναικα θα αντιμετοπιστει πολυ καλυτερα και ισως πιο..."αξιοκρατικα" απο οτι πριν απο 30 χρονια.....Ομως και παλι...τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα για τις γυναικες...

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Ασε που οταν ακουω καπετανισσα.....η γυναικα καπετανιου μου φερνει στο μυαλο (ασκοπος χαρακτηρισμος...για μενα...ατοπος!!)....η πραγματικα....τη μπουμπουλινα....
Sorry αν γινομαι λιγο κακος.......καμια διαθεση ειρωνιας!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Kαι βεβαια να το συζητησουμε...!!
> Απο ιστοριες φυσικα..και οχι απο πρωσοπικη εμπειρια...γιατι πριν 30 χρονια ουτε υποψια δεν ημουν...οχι ναυτικος....
> τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ πιο δυσκολα...απο συνθηκες εργασιας..διαβιωσης μεσα στο πλοιο...Αρρωστιες και καθε ειδους αντιξωοτητες....Σκεψου ποσο δυσκολο λοιπον θα ηταν ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον για μια γυναικα.....
> Παλαιοτερα τα πληρωματα εκτος απο τους αξιωματικους (και οχι παντα ολους) ηταν πληρωματα "αμφιλεγομενης" κοινωνικης προελευσης....(χωρις να θελω να θηξω κανενα....) που ισως και λογω λιγοτρερης μορφωσης....θα αντιμετωπιζαν ισως ακομα και εχθρικα μια γυναικα μεσα σε ενα πλοιο...!! 
> Οσους καπετανιους συνταξιουχους που εχω ρωτησει για γυναικα σε πλοιο...(ανω των σημερινων 65-70 ετων) γελαγαν μονο στο ακουσμα...!!!
> 
> Σιγουρα οι σημερινοι ναυτικοι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι αν οχι ολοι...παιδια μορφωμενα....και με λιγοτερο "απολιθωμενες" πεποιθησεις.....Οποτε σιγουρα μια γυναικα θα αντιμετοπιστει πολυ καλυτερα και ισως πιο..."αξιοκρατικα" απο οτι πριν απο 30 χρονια.....Ομως και παλι...τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα για τις γυναικες...


Αρα ο δρόμος παρόλο που δύσκολος είναι ανοιχτός και διευκρινίζω δεν μιλάω για το πλήθος των γυναικών.

----------


## efouskayak

> Ασε που οταν ακουω καπετανισσα.....η γυναικα καπετανιου μου φερνει στο μυαλο (ασκοπος χαρακτηρισμος...για μενα...ατοπος!!)....η πραγματικα....τη μπουμπουλινα....
> Sorry αν γινομαι λιγο κακος.......καμια διαθεση ειρωνιας!!


Και μένα αυτά μου έρχονται στο μυαλό αλλα ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον στο μυαλό της κόρης μου για παράδειγμα να έρχονται άλλα  :Surprised:

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Αρα ο δρόμος παρόλο που δύσκολος είναι ανοιχτός και διευκρινίζω δεν μιλάω για το πλήθος των γυναικών.


Και ανοιχτος και πιο ευκολος απο ποτε....ομως και παλι βλεπουμε παιδια που μπαινουν σε αυτες τις σχολες....και δεν αντεχουν ουτε 2 ταξιδια....!!!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Κοίτα τι βρίσκει κανείς στο ίντερνετ σερφάροντας!!! 

Να πω την αλήθεια δεν είχα την υπομονή να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες.  Είναι και πολλές...  

Λοιπόν παλικάρια μου, τι λέτε εδώ για τις γυναίκες; Πως τελειώνουν καπετάνισσες αλλά δεν ταξιδεύουν; Και πως τις ξέρετε με το μικρό τους όνομα όσες ταξίδεψαν τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια; 

Λοιπόν. Το νικ μου μαρτυρά και την επαγγελματική ιδιότητα. Για να ακούσω ποιο μπορεί να είναι το πραγματικό μου όνομα;  Και να δω πόσα ονόματα γνωρίζετε από τις φιλενάδες μου. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον... 

Δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. Έχω τελειώσει την πρώτη σχολή που λειτούργησε για γυναίκες πλοιάρχους, υπαρχηγός  και με βραβείο ναυτικών προσόντων. Στεγαζόταν στο ΚΕΣΕΝ, εκεί δηλαδή που σπουδάζουν οι πρώτοι καπετάνιοι, στο Ρέντη. 

Φυσικά και πήγα στη σχολή για να γίνω ναυτικός και όχι καρεκλοκένταυρος. Όπως και τα αγόρια στον Ασπρόπυργο. 

Τώρα και εκείνοι και εμείς είμαστε στη στεριά από χρόνια. Και δε φταίει που είμαστε γυναίκες. Τη μαγική λεξούλα ανεργία την έχετε ακούσει; Ας μην ήταν η ρημάδα και θα σας έλεγα αν ποτέ θα άφηνα το καράβι. 

Έχω ταξιδέψει δύο χρόνια. Καράβια πέντε συνολικά. Τα τρία φορτηγά και τα δύο τελευταία γκαζάδικα. Το πήρα και το δίπλωμα του Ανθυποπλοίαρχου. Μα τι τα θες... Κορνίζα στο σαλόνι έγινε για να θυμάμαι και να στενοχωριέμαι. 

Όπως σήμερα. Που για αλλού είχα βάλει ρότα και εδώ βρέθηκα. Και θα σας πω το πώς γιατί έχει σημασία. 

Έχω που λέτε ένα blog όπως οι περισσότεροί μας σήμερα. Και βλέποντας σε μια βολτίτσα στο blog ενός φίλου στίχους του Καββαδία, είπα να μη χάσω την ευκαιρία και να γράψω κάτι για τα παλιά. Κι εκεί που έγραφα, χρειάστηκα ένα δημοτικό τραγούδι που μιλά για τις καπετάνισσες (του Σουλίου). Γκουγκλάρω και να πώς βρέθηκα εδώ...  

Λοιπόν, πολλά είπα για πρώτη φορά. Σας δίνω τη διεύθυνση του blog για να δείτε αν θέλετε και εκείνη την ιστορία που θα δημοσιεύσω σε λιγάκι. Να μαθαίνουν και οι καινούριοι τι τους περιμένει σαν βγουν στα πέλαγα. 

http://educandus.blogspot.com/2007/06/blog-post.html

----------


## Kapetanissa

Και τώρα που δημοσίευσα το αρθράκι σας δίνω και την ακριβή διεύθυνση, μην πνιγείτε μέσα στο blog ψάχνοντας:

http://educandus.blogspot.com/2007/07/blog-post_04.html

----------


## Petros

Καλως ηρθες Καπετανισσα. Να μας πεις κ τις εμπειριες σου ως γυναικα στα καραβια.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Καλώς σας βρήκα, συνάδελφε.

Να σας τις πω, γιατί να μην σας τις πω; 

Προς το παρόν, αν διαβάσετε την ιστοριούλα που έδωσα παραπάνω το λινκ, θα μάθετε αρκετά...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και τώρα που δημοσίευσα το αρθράκι σας δίνω και την ακριβή διεύθυνση, μην πνιγείτε μέσα στο blog ψάχνοντας:
> 
> http://educandus.blogspot.com/2007/07/blog-post_04.html


Καλώς όρισες ,αλλά με κάνες κομμάτια πρωί -πρωί !

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ελπίζω να το λες με την καλή έννοια... 

Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά ακόμη δεν μπήκα στο φόρουμ, να τα κάνω και γης μαδιάμ, δε λέει.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Καλώς ήλθες καπετάνισσα.

----------


## efouskayak

Καλως ήρθες Καπετάνισα σίγουρα είσαι η πλέον αρμόδια για να λύσεις τις απορίες όλων μας σε αυτο το θέμα !!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ελπίζω να το λες με την καλή έννοια... 
> 
> Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά ακόμη δεν μπήκα στο φόρουμ, να τα κάνω και γης μαδιάμ, δε λέει.


Βεβαίως και το λεω με την καλή έννοια .Είναι ωραίο να ακούς θαλασσινές κουβέντες, και ιδίως από μια γυναίκα ναυτικό !Να σε καλά !

----------


## evridiki

Καπετανισσα, καλως ηρθες και απο μενα στην παρεα μας. Τιμη μας να μας πεις καποια βιωματα σου πανω στην θαλασσα. Θα χαρουμε και απο κοντα να σε δουμε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν ξέρω πώς να σας ευχαριστήσω για την εγκάρδια υποδοχή. Βεβαίως και να συναντηθούμε. Όποτε θέλετε.

Προς το παρόν, για να μη γεμίζω το φόρουμ με πολυλογίες θα σας δώσω ένα λινκ που δίνει αρκετές απαντήσεις στο πώς βλέπω τη θέση της γυναίκας στη θάλασσα αλλά και γενικότερα τη θέση του ναυτικού στην κοινωνία μας. Αν δε βαριέστε, διαβάστε το. Αλλιώς ρωτήστε με συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω. 

http://educandus.blogspot.com/2007/07/blog-post_13.html

----------


## nala

Loipon, kapetanissa

Katarxhn kalos irthes sto forum.
Eine poli spoudeo na gnorizeis palious naytikous kai akoma spoudeotero, an aytoi eine apo to spanio idos ton ginekon naytikon...

Exo gnorisei polles ginekes sta karabia (douleva sta krouazieroploia), kai mporo na po oti oi megaliteres htan poli oreoi anthropoi.

Parolo pou opos ipa thafmazo tis ginekes naytikous, nomizo ostoso oti to thema sikonei poli koubenta.
Den thelo na fano oute arnitikos oute kakentrexhs, alla oi gineka naytikos den eine naytikos, eine gineka naytikos. Me alla logia alo eine kapetanios kai alo kapetanisa. Mporei na eime disnoitos alla exoume to forum edo kai xrono poli gia na diekrinisoume polles enoies.

Kalos hrthes kai eyxhn ergon tha htan na gnorizomastan....

(se epomeni sinantisi pouisos kanonistei. Mastokosta an thn alli fora xatheis den tha sou ksanamiliso......xaxa)

----------


## Kapetanissa

nala,

*καταρχάς* καλώς σε βρήκα και σένα. 

*Κατά δεύτερο* αυτό μας έλειπε να αλλάζουμε φύλο λόγω επαγγέλματος. Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς ότι οι άντρες συνάδελφοι είναι σκέτο ναυτικοί και όχι άντρες...  Διότι θα διαμαρτυρηθώ πρώτη εγώ και ας είμαι γυναίκα. 

*Και κατά τρίτο*. Αν μέσα στο καράβι αρχίσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με τα άντρας γυναίκα, πάει το παπόρο. Θα το βουλιάξουμε. Ο καθένας είναι αυτό που είναι και δεν αλλάζει. Σε ώρα δουλειάς είναι μέλος πληρώματος και τίποτε άλλο. 

Προσωπικά δεν επικαλέστηκα ποτέ το _"είμαι γυναίκα"_. Φρόντιζα πάντα να κάνω τη δουλειά μου με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Κι ευτυχώς το ίδιο με αντιμετώπιζαν συνήθως και οι άλλοι. Εντός πλοίου. Στη στεριά θα τα πω παρακάτω. 

Και τουαλέτες έχω καθαρίσει όταν ήμουν δόκιμος, και 48ωρα χτύπαγα στη φορτοεκφόρτωση και overtime έπαιρνα όταν ήμουν ανθυποπλοίαρχος για ματσακόνι και βάψιμο. Σιγά μη ζητούσα απαλλαγή για να γλιτώσω το μανικιούρ. 

Από κει και πέρα έκανα και όλες τις κοτσάνες που κάνουν οι καινούριοι. Μου έδωσε κάποτε ο μπόσης έναν τενεκέ και μου λέει "στη μεγάλη αποθήκη αυτό". Κι αρχίζω εγώ να ψάχνω από το καμπούνι μέχρι πίσω στη πρύμη ποια αποθήκη είναι η μεγαλύτερη. Βλέπεις η HELMEPA ήταν ακόμη  ανύπαρκτη... 

Την άλλη, πάω να κατεβώ με ένα μπότο μπογιά από σκάλα κάθετη και πώς έκανα; Μου ήρθε όλη η μπογιά στο κεφάλι. Και ήταν και *κόκκινη*.  Ε, ρε νέφτι που έφαγα μετά. 

Και βέβαια το κλασικό με τον Ισημερινό. Μια χαρά με μπουγελώσανε κι εμένα. 

Το μόνο που φρόντιζαν οι καπεταναίοι ήταν να μου δίνουν ξέχωρη καμπίνα στους επάνω ορόφους. Κι αυτό μάλλον το έκαναν για να ελέγχουν την κατάσταση και όχι για δική μου εξυπηρέτηση. Βέβαια σε καλό μου έβγαινε. Και ειδικά στου Ωνάση μου είχαν δώσει την καμπίνα της Χριστίνας. (Ζούσε ακόμη η μακαρίτισσα.)  Ε, ρε μεγαλεία...  Μια καμπίνα αλάνα σκέτη. Με κρεβάτι διπλό, σαλόνια, πολυθρόνες. Καλύτερη και από του καπετάνιου. 

Αλλά  και χωρίς το γνωστό ξύλο που έχουν στις άκρες οι κουκέτες... Και κάποια στιγμή που φτάσαμε στον κόλπο της Λυών και άρχισε το ταρακούνημα άρχισαν τα δύσκολα. Κρατιόμουν από δω, κρατιόμουν από κει, πάλι στο πάτωμα κατέληγα μόλις τόλμαγα να κλείσω τα μάτια μου. Έτσι που λες. Οι εξαιρέσεις που μου κάνανε δεν ήταν πάντα για καλό μου. 

Και το χειρότερο το έπαθα όταν έχασα οριστικά τη δουλειά μου. Τότε με την κρίση στον Περσικό που είχαν περιοριστεί τα ναύλα. Λογικό οι εταιρείες να προτιμούν άντρες και μάλιστα με ανώτερα διπλώματα. Τι δηλαδή; Πήγαινε ένα κοριτσάκι με το χαρτί του Ανθυποπλοίαρχου και έσκαγαν μύτη και μερικοί πρώτοι για την ίδια θέση. Ποιον θα έπαιρναν οι εταιρείες; 

¶στα να πάνε. Δε θέλω να τα θυμάμαι. Και θα συμφωνήσω. Οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί παραμένουν γυναίκες. Και οι άντρες άντρες. Κι εγώ να είχα εταιρεία τον άντρα θα διάλεγα. Ψέματα να λέμε; 

Και μια φωτογραφία προς απόδειξη των ανωτέρω. Αυτό τώρα που βλέπεις, είναι άντρας ή γυναίκα;

----------


## nafphgesa

Γεια σας παιδιά! Είμαι κι εγώ καινούρια στο forum και επίσης το ανακάλυψα με τυχαίο googlάρισμα, ενώ έψαχνα πληροφορίες για τα ναυπηγεία. Βρέθηκα τελικά να διαβάζω, με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον ομολογώ, ένα post ενός παιδιού για τους Ναυπηγούς τους μη θαλασσοπνιγμένους! Είμαι κι εγώ Ναυπηγός (wannabe βασικά... ) και αντιμετωπίζω ακριβώς τα ίδια όπως οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί... Η δουλειά είναι δύσκολη και όταν έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις συμπεριφορές κατα βάση ρατσιστικές εκεί είναι που τρελαίνεσαι. Γιατί σύμφωνοι, οι εταιρείες προτιμούν τους άντρες γιατί ξέρουν ότι θα τους κάνουν τη δουλειά- στις γυναίκες δεν έχουν και τόση εμπιστοσύνη κυρίως για το λόγο ότι τις θεωρούν αδύναμες σωματικά και ευάλωτες συναισθηματικά. Αλλά αυτό ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα και δεν νομίζω και ποτέ να το καταλάβω...

Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά τα όσα έγραψε η Καπετάνισσα, και πραγματικά δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι... Η δουλειά που κάνετε είναι μάλλον περισσότερο σημαντική από τη δική μας-χωρίς εσάς το πλοίο δεμένο θα έμενε! Εγώ ομολογώ, δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορούσα να τα βγάλω πέρα ως καπετάνιος...  :Sad:  Πάντως γνώμη μου είναι πως οι γυναίκες μπορούν να φανούν το ίδιο άξιες με τους άνδρες. Τα χαζά στερεότυπα να μην υπήρχαν...

----------


## nala

> nala,
> 
> *καταρχάς* καλώς σε βρήκα και σένα. 
> 
> *Κατά δεύτερο* αυτό μας έλειπε να αλλάζουμε φύλο λόγω επαγγέλματος. Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς ότι οι άντρες συνάδελφοι είναι σκέτο ναυτικοί και όχι άντρες... Διότι θα διαμαρτυρηθώ πρώτη εγώ και ας είμαι γυναίκα. 
> 
> *Και κατά τρίτο*. Αν μέσα στο καράβι αρχίσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με τα άντρας γυναίκα, πάει το παπόρο. Θα το βουλιάξουμε. Ο καθένας είναι αυτό που είναι και δεν αλλάζει. Σε ώρα δουλειάς είναι μέλος πληρώματος και τίποτε άλλο. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν επικαλέστηκα ποτέ το _"είμαι γυναίκα"_. Φρόντιζα πάντα να κάνω τη δουλειά μου με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Κι ευτυχώς το ίδιο με αντιμετώπιζαν συνήθως και οι άλλοι. Εντός πλοίου. Στη στεριά θα τα πω παρακάτω. 
> ...


Kalimera se sena kai sto forum,

Opos proygoumena eipa, to thema gia na analithei sosta xriazete poli sizitisi. Ostoso tha prospthiso oso pio prosegmena kai sintoma mporo na eksigiso thn diki mou apopsi.

O antras naytikos eine mia formi pou paradosiaka exei kiriarxisei stis mnhmes kai stis stereotipikes(me thn kiriolektiki enia tou orou) antilipseis olon gia polla xronia, aparxhs tou naytikou epaggelmatos eos prosfata, os o skliros ekinos antras pou doulevei se epikindines sinthikes... pou pinei kai methaei .. pou sthn sta limania psaxnei to proto mpar me ginekes na jedosei pou.. pou...ktl..., aloste kai o kabadias se ayth thn morfi anaferete. Etsi me to perasma xilietiridon h enoia naytikos egine taytosimi me thn parapano morfi. Otan lipon leme naytikos, enooume ayto ton antriko tipo epagelmatia kai anthropou. Bebea stis meres mas ta pragmata den eine etsi kai fisika h aksiosini kai h ikanothta sto epaggelma den aksiologounte me basi to filo. Aloste kai h idia h morfi ths naytilias eine diaforetiki. Paliotera oute krouazieroploia eixame oute kan epibatiga( prin tis arxes tou 20ou ai.). Otan loipon ek ton pragmaton kai apo anagkh ths koinonias alla kai ths naytilias h gineka mpike sth perioxh ayth... eirthe san gineka naytikos kai htan adinato na eksisothei me thn enoia tou naytikou opos perigrafike parapano.

To gegonos oti eine poli kali sthn doulia ths(isos kai kaliterh apo ton antra) den anerei thn idieterothta ths os gineka.

Mia gineka se ena ploio, eine mia gineka...! otan mia gineka briskete mesa se tosous andres eine poli diskolo na litourgisei to sistima san na mhn ypyrxe ekini mesa sto ploio. To sigouro eine oti oi perisoteroi naytikoi akoma kai an sigkratousan tis ormes tous, tha eixan kanei kapies erotikes skepseis.... ktl ktl... e ayto bgenei kai sthn simperifora tous apenanti ths... eite agarma kai asxima kapies fores eite glika kai omorfa kapies alles....

Apo thn alli pleyra... h gineka se ena emporiko ploio, den eine eykolo na litourgisei apolitos omoia me ton antra. Thelei mia diki ths kampina. exei akpies idieterotites pou den boithoun thn ergodosia. Giayto kai sthn megali krisi tou 81-83 oi ginekes naytikoi paragkonistikan entelos. alloste tote htna poli kenourgio ayto.

Klinontas thelo na sinopsiso pos kata thn apopsi mou, h gineka naytikos den eine kaliterh oute xiroterh apo ton antra naytiko. Ayto eksartate apo polous endogeneis alla kai eksogeneis paragontes. Ayto pou leo eine pos mia gineka naytikos eine diaferiko pragma apo enan antra naytiko.

Isos me sa edo kai toso sintama na mhn egina apolitos katanoitos alla edo eimaste gia na aplosoume thn koubenta.

Pantos etsi entelos pliroforiaka, ypirksa anthropos pou sinanastrafika poli me ginekes naytikous... me ales apsoga kai apolitos epagelmatika, me alles poli kaliter akai naptiksame kai stenh filia. me alles isos den tapiga kai poli kala.. alla ayto den eixe kamia sxesi me to oti htan ginekes.... tha mporouse na htan antres kai na trogomaste san ta kokoria....xaxaxa!!!

Pantos mia gineka se ena ploio... den eine kalo gia kanena oyte gia thn idia oute gia to pliroma oute gia to bapori.... Nomizo oti apo dio kai pano ginekes se ena karabi tha htan kalitera .... skeftite to giati.!

----------


## nala

tosi koubenta ginete,,,,, alla den blepo na sxoliazei kaneis.!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> tosi koubenta ginete,,,,, alla den blepo na sxoliazei kaneis.!!!



1ον: Η χρήση Greeklish δυσχεραίνει την ανάγνωση.
2ον: Παρακολουθούμε μια ωραία κουβέντα μεταξύ γυναικών, εγώ δεν επεμβαίνω ΑΚΟΜΑ...

3ον: Συνεχίστε παρακαλώ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συμφωνώ πως γράφοντας με greeklish δυσκολέυουμε πολύ την κατανόηση των λεγομένων μας, ειδικά σε μεγάλες απαντήσεις.
Βέβαια είναι *ο* nala οπότε είναι συζήτηση μεταξύ ενός άντρα και μιας γυναίκας.
Και για να καταθέσω κι εγώ την άοπψή μου δεν πιστέυω ότι μια γυναίκα θα έχει πρόβλημα να είναι ναυτικός. Αρκεί να ξέρει να κρατά τη θέση της και οι άντρες να κρατάνε τη θέση τους. Πριν από μερικά χρόνια που πρωτομπήκανε γυναίκες στα εργοτάξια ύπήρχε παρόμοια προκατάληψη ()δεν θα τις ακούνε, θα τους την πέφτουν, πως θα ανέβουν τη σκαλωσιά κ.λπ.) τώρα σε πολλά έργα δουλέυουν γυνάικες μηχανικοί και δε συμβάινει τίποτα!. Θα πέιτε το καράβι είναι άλλη υπόθεση γιατί συγρωτίζεσαι όλη τη μέρα υπάρχει η απομόνωση κ.λπ. Δηλαδή όταν ο καπετάνιος ή ο πρώτος φέρει τη γυναίκα του στο ταξίδι δεν τη σέβονται;
Και απο εμπειρία καταθέτω ότι οι γυναίκες είναι πολύ πιο οργανωτικές από εμάς, δεν ξέρω το λόγο ίσως η ανατροφή από το σπίτι ή κάποιος άλλος λόγος.
Βέβαια το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν μπορέι μια γυναίκα να είναι ναυτικός αλλά πως το συνδυάζει με την οικογένεια. Κι εδώ θα ήθελα να ακούσω εμπειρίες.

----------


## nala

> Δηλαδή όταν ο καπετάνιος ή ο πρώτος φέρει τη γυναίκα του στο ταξίδι δεν τη σέβονται;


Kamia fora oxi, kirios ama h idia h gineka den sebete ton antra ths. Apo sigeneis palioterhs genias, mias kai san paidaki sxedon megalosa mesa se fortiga.... ida kia ek ton isteron katalaba pos ama h gineka theli na perasei kala, pernaei poli kala.... kai otan figei apo to bapori, tote arxizei to panigiri me aytous pou minane.....

idika se palioteres genies ayto sinebene pio sixna, idiak ama to bapori htan se kana makrino meros kai kirios ama ekane makrina taksidia tipou brazilia eyropi ktl...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ποιος σέβεται και τι μέσα στο καράβι είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα. 

Κάτσε δυο και τρεις μήνες χωρίς να πατήσεις στεριά και πες μου μετά εσύ ο ίδιος τι μπορείς να σεβαστείς από όσα σου έχουν μαθημένα στη σιγουριά του έξω. 

¶δικα δεν έγραψε ο Καββαδίας:

"*Η λαμαρίνα! ...η λαμαρίνα όλα τα σβήνει.*"


Η λαμαρίνα! Όλα τα σβήνει... Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ όσοι δεν είστε ναυτικοί, τι ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής; 


Και κάτι άλλο. Που απαντά και στο Νάλα και όσα είπε για τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς:

*Ο κόσμος δε χωρίζεται σε γυναίκες και άντρες. Λάθος σκέφτεται όποιος έτσι απλοποιεί τις χιλιάδες διαφορές ενός ανθρώπου και τις περιορίζει στο φύλο και μόνο.* 


Ξέρω χιλιάδες άντρες που δε θα τα κατάφερναν ούτε για τζόβενα. Και ξέρω και γυναίκες με όλα τα προσόντα για οποιαδήποτε θέση στο καράβι. Και δε συζητάμε για μυαλό ή για άλλα στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα. Αυτά, δασκάλα είμαι σήμερα, μπορώ να σας εγγυηθώ πως δεν πάνε "πακέτο" με το φύλο. Με το ιδιαίτερο κληρονομικό δυναμικό του ατόμου και τις ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες κοινωνικοποίησής του, ΝΑΙ! 


Ας περιορίσουμε λοιπόν το ζήτημα στα σωματικά γνωρίσματα. Ρωτώ: Όλοι οι άντρες έχουν σώμα και υγεία κατάλληλα για το καράβι; Ή δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες γυμνασμένες και με σωματική κατασκευή που συναγωνίζεται το στερεότυπο που έχουμε στο νου μας για τους άντρες; Τότε γιατί ο λαός μας έφτιαξε τη λέξη "*αντρογυναίκα*"; Και γιατί έφτιαξε και το "*αντράκι*";  Και παλιότερα το "*ανδρείκελο*"... 


Και πάλι, ας μη μας διαφεύγει ότι δεν είναι όλες οι θέσεις στο πλοίο που απαιτούν ιδιαίτερα σωματικά χαρίσματα. Πχ. Τι τα θέλει τα σωματικά χαρίσματα ο μάγειρας; Δε θα μπορούσε λοιπόν στην κουζίνα του πλοίου να απασχολείται και μία γυναίκα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα; Εκτός αν *λέγοντας "ναυτικός" ο νους μας πάει μόνο στη γέφυρα και στη μηχανή.* Υπάρχει όμως καράβι που να ταξιδεύει χωρίς μάγειρα;


Παλιότερα τα ίδια θα έλεγα και για τους μαρκόνηδες. Και δεν ήταν τυχαίο που πολλά κορίτσια μπάρκαραν ασυρματίστριες. 


Αλλά και στις άλλες θέσεις έχουμε παραδείγματα πραγματικά και υπαρκτά και που αποδεικνύουν ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες που τα καταφέρνουν. Σαφώς όχι όλες οι γυναίκες. Όπως σαφές είναι ότι δεν μπορούν και όλοι οι άντρες να κάνουν τη δουλειά του καπετάνιου, του μηχανικού, του ναύτη και του λοστρόμου. 


Και καλά θα κάνει ο καθένας που θέλει να ακολουθήσει το δρόμο της θάλασσας να αναρωτηθεί πολύ σοβαρά αν κάνει για τα καράβια... 


Από κει και πέρα μπαίνει και *το θέμα της οικογένειας*. Σίγουρα είναι δυσάρεστο να λείπει ο πατέρας από το σπίτι για καιρό. Για τη μάνα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα. Αλλά... Πρώτον, δε λείπουν από το σπίτι τους μόνο οι ναυτικοί. Ξεχνάτε πόσα παιδιά τις πρώτες δεκαετίες μετά τον πόλεμο μεγάλωσαν με τις γιαγιάδες γιατί οι γονείς έλειπαν σε Γερμανίες και Αυστραλίες κλπ; Και δεύτερον. Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που για χι λόγους δεν κάνουν οικογένεια. Και άντρες και γυναίκες.

Οπότε, πού καταλήγουμε; 

Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΧΙΛΙΩΝ ΛΕΞΕΩΝ…

----------


## Kapetanissa

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα. Σημασία έχει όμως αν εσύ, ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος, έχεις τα φόντα και τα προσόντα για τη δουλειά του ναυτικού. 

Προσωπικά, όταν αποφάσισα να δώσω στην Εμποροπλοιάρχων, τα μέτρησα όλα. Και βρήκα ότι είμαι εντάξει. Και στην πράξη το ίδιο διαπίστωσα. Δεν υπήρξε καμία κατάσταση μέσα στο καράβι που να μην μπορέσω να τα βγάλω πέρα. Και *υποχρεώσεις στη στεριά δεν είχα* για να μου δημιουργούν ενοχές. 

Αντίθετα, βλέπω και έξω στη στεριά μερικά κορίτσια που ζητάνε άδεια από τη δουλειά *τις "δύσκολες" μέρες*... Αυτό είναι ξεχωριστό πρόβλημα για ορισμένα άτομα. Δεν ισχύει για όλες τις γυναίκες. Και φυσικά μια γυναίκα με τέτοια προβλήματα, καλά θα κάνει να κάτσει στο σπίτι της. Σε όποια δουλειά και να πάει, όχι μόνο στη θάλασσα, πρόβλημα θα είναι. Θα μου πεις, και πώς θα ζήσει; Εντάξει, δεκτό. Πρέπει να ζήσει, πρέπει να εργαστεί. Η κοινωνία μας δεν μπορεί να αποκλείσει κάποιον που έχει ένα πρόβλημα και να τον πετάξει στον καιάδα. Αυτά είναι παρελθόν ως αντιλήψεις. Όμως όχι στα καράβια. Εκεί ο καθένας οφείλει ανά πάσα στιγμή να είναι έτοιμος να τα δώσει όλα! 

Γι' αυτό και περνάνε από εξετάσεις ιατρικές όσοι θέλουν να πάνε σε σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού. Διάβαζα κάπου σε ένα ποστ για ένα κορίτσι που έχει *πρόβλημα όρασης* και θέλει να γίνει καπετάνιος... Ε, όχι! Δεν μπορεί!!! Φαντάσου σε μια δύσκολη ώρα που θα πρέπει να προσφέρει τις γνώσεις και τις υπηρεσίες της και για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχει τα γυαλιά στα μάτια της. Τα έχασε, έσπασαν... δεν έχει σημασία... Μπορεί η δική της αδυναμία να βάλει σε κίνδυνο τις ζωές των άλλων; Και δε φταίει που είναι γυναίκα. Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για έναν άντρα. 

Όπως *το ίδιο ισχύει και για πολλά άλλα επαγγέλματα*. Λένε, και έχουν δίκιο, *έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη*. Πχ μπορεί ένας που του λείπει χέρι να γίνει οδηγός λεωφορείου; Μάγειρας; Πιλότος; Αστυνομικός; Πυροσβέστης; και χίλια άλλα επαγγέλματα... Λοιπόν, ας μην περιορίζουμε το θέμα στους ναυτικούς. 

*Για μένα το μόνο που δεν υπήρξε ποτέ αυτή η δουλειά ήταν να αποδείξω πως είμαι ίση με τους άντρες.* Δεν το είδα ποτέ ως ανταγωνισμό με το άλλο φύλο. Ούτε προσπάθησα να απαρνηθώ τα ιδιαίτερα γνωρίσματα του φύλου μου και να μοιάσω με τους άντρες. *Είναι αλήθεια όμως ότι με ανάγκασαν να το δω και έτσι οι νοοτροπίες των άλλων. Και φυσικά να προσαρμόσω ανάλογα τη συμπεριφορά μου*. 

πχ. Ήμουν κάποτε σε ένα καράβι και όπως όλοι οι ναυτικοί κατέβαινα τις ελεύθερες ώρες στο καπνιστήριο. Χαρτάκι, τάβλι, κουβεντούλα... να περάσει η ώρα για την επόμενη βάρδια. Και κάποια στιγμή μού την έπεσε ένας δόκιμος της μηχανής και μάλιστα με ολίγον άγαρμπο τρόπο... (Ανώνυμα σημειώματα κάτω από την πόρτα της καμπίνας μου εννοώ, μην πάει ο νους σας αλλού, αν και έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλους, πιο άγαρμπους τρόπους... ) Το επιχείρημά του; Ότι γέλαγα, λέει, όταν του μίλαγα. ¶ρα, εκείνος έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι τον γούσταρα κιόλας ως άντρα!!! Φυσικά από τότε και μετά δεν ξαναγέλασα σε άνθρωπο μέσα στο καράβι... 

Όπως ποτέ δε φόρεσα φούστα σε καράβι. Αυτό εννοείται και εξυπακούεται. Μην κοιτάτε στα ποστάλια που τις έχουν τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς για βιτρίνα. Στα εμπορικά ο ρόλος μας είναι άλλος. Και ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να χρειαστεί να τρέξεις στη θέση σου. Με τη φούστα τρέχεις; Βλέπετε δεν είναι μόνο θέμα να μην προκαλείς τους αρσενικούς αλλά και θέμα ασφάλειας. 

Και λέω. *Το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνεις σε όποια δουλειά και αν είσαι. Να προσαρμόζεσαι στις συνθήκες της*. Πχ Όταν έγινα δασκάλα, αντιμετώπισα ακριβώς το ανάποδο στο θέμα της ενδυμασίας. Μαθημένη εγώ από τα πέλαγα, φορούσα συνήθως παντελόνια. Ώσπου την έφαγα την παρατήρηση από το Διευθυντή να πηγαίνω, λέει, ευπρεπώς ενδεδυμένη στο σχολείο!!! Ναι, υπήρχε και σχετικός νόμος πάνω σ' αυτό. Εκείνο που δεν ήξερε ο Διευθυντής, ήταν πως μόλις λίγο καιρό πριν ο νόμος αυτός είχε καταργηθεί. Κι έτσι συνέχισα να πηγαίνω με τα παντελόνια μου. Όχι για αντίδραση. Αλλά και στην αίθουσα το παντελόνι διευκολύνει πολύ καλύτερα να κάνεις σωστά τη δουλειά σου. Φαντάσου τώρα, δασκάλα που σκύβει στο θρανίο του μαθητή και φαίνεται να μην πω τι... ¶ρα, *δεν είναι μόνο τα καράβια που απαιτούν σεβασμό στους άλλους.* 

Και επειδή βλέπω ότι αρκετοί εδώ δουλεύουν σε ναυτιλιακές. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν είναι και αν ένα κορίτσι έρχεται στο γραφείο ντυμένη προκλητικά; 

Τέλος. Είπα πολλά...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για το Νάλα μόνο ένα τελευταίο. Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ στο blog μου μια ιστορία που δημοσίευσα τις προάλλες για μια δασκάλα. Τη *Μαγδαληνή*. 

Η ιστορία είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθινή. Και θα δεις εκεί ότι *σε παλιότερες εποχές οι γυναίκες δεν ήταν αποδεκτές ούτε για δασκάλες. Όσο εξωφρενικό και αν μας φαίνεται σήμερα. Το ίδιο εξωφρενικό θα φαίνεται στο μέλλον και το να αναρωτιόμαστε αν κάνουν οι γυναίκες για ναυτικοί...* Αλλάζουν οι εποχές. Και αλλάζουν και τα στερεότυπα των ανθρώπων για τα δύο φύλα. Γιατί στερεότυπο είναι αυτό που μας κάνει να αναρωτιόμαστε για την ικανότητα των γυναικών στο καράβι. *Η σωστή ερώτηση είναι αν ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος κάνει για την όποια δουλειά...*

----------


## nala

Agapiti kapetanisa,

Den diafono poli me ola ayta pou les, thn istoria me thn magdalini, thn exo diabasei.

Ekei pou diafono, poli omos, eine sthn basi ths epixirimatologias sou. Antimetopizeis to thema me mia genikoteri theorisi sxetika me ta dio filla, kai mou dineis thn entiposi pos litourgeis kai skeftese me aminoepithetiko tropo. To zitima pou ego diapragmateyome den eine i isothta ton dio filon kai h epaggelmatiki tous kataksiosi. Eine to poso enas antras naytikos eine idio pragma me mia gineka naytiko. Den mpeno sthn logiki tou kaliterou h xiroterou epagelmatia. Mpeno sthn logiki tou an ayta ta dio atoma eine idia. Fisika kai dio atoma tou idiou filou mporei na mhn eine omoia, opos kaneis mas den eine idios me kapion allon. Omos sthn periptosi tou idiou filou mpori kai na miazoun para poli , afou ksekiname me tin idia basi. Sthn periptosi antra kai ginekas, aksiomatika exoume diafora. O antras eine antras kai h gineka eine gineka. to an kata simptosi mia gineka miazei ston xarakthra tis sinithies ktl me kapion alon antra eine allo thema. pantos den stamataei na eine dio diaforetika fila , me diaforetikes anages kai diaforetikous prosanatolismous. Prosopika nomizo oti oi ginekes pou ipostirizoun me tosi thermi thn eksomoiosi ton dio filon, kai oxi thn isothta ths aksias ton dio filon pou tha eprepe, eine poli perissotero ginekes apo mia sinithismeni gineka, kai sinithos eine etsi ftiagmenos o sintonismos ths skepsi tous pou xanoun kai ton pragmatika ginekio rolo tous. Prospathoun na pisoun eaytous kai allous oti den eine ayto pou fenete alla kati alo. kai ayto kata thn gnomi mou eine megisto lathos gia thn prosopikothta tou kathe atomou.

H lesksi isotita exei entelos parermineftei apo tis ginekes pou exoun ypostei ayth thn diaforopoiisi kai exei metafrastei apo aytes se diekdikisi enos ksenou rolou, to rolo tou antra. I isothta kata thn gnomi mou, eksisonei aksies kai oxi rolous.!!


kai gia na elafrino ligo to klima, nai ontos sto gimansio kai sto likio kirios , parakalousame h kathigitria na foraei fousta, malista kapia forouse sinexos kai ola ta agoria pername ton kalitero bathmo afou parakolouthousame me eylabeia to mathima ths......

----------


## Kyriakos

1ον: NALA, συγνώμη.

2ον: 


> Το επιχείρημά του; Ότι γέλαγα, λέει, όταν του μίλαγα. ¶ρα, εκείνος έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι τον γούσταρα κιόλας ως άντρα!!! Φυσικά από τότε και μετά δεν ξαναγέλασα σε άνθρωπο μέσα στο καράβι...


 ¶μα θέλεις κάποια, ψάχνεις να βρεις το δικαίωμα.

3ον: 


> *Η σωστή ερώτηση είναι αν ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος κάνει για την όποια δουλειά...*


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά με αυτήν την λογική, όλο το ποστ θα έπρεπε να εξαφανιστεί.... Επίσης είναι η σωστή ερώτηση άμα σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο η δουλειά!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Σημασία, αγαπητέ Νάλα, 

έχει και να μας δώσεις επιχειρήματα για την άποψή σου. 

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις  αν αναφέρεται στο δικό μου κείμενο το παρακάτω:

"Prosopika nomizo oti *oi ginekes pou ipostirizoun me tosi thermi thn eksomoiosi ton dio filon,* kai oxi thn isothta ths aksias ton dio filon pou tha eprepe, eine poli perissotero ginekes apo mia sinithismeni gineka, kai sinithos eine etsi ftiagmenos o sintonismos ths skepsi tous pou xanoun kai ton pragmatika ginekio rolo tous."

Αν ναι, τότε μάλλον δε διάβασες τι έγραψα. Να εξομοιωθώ με τους άντρες γιατί; Εγώ δε βλέπω κανένα σημαντικό λόγο. Μήπως μπορείς να μου τον υποδείξεις εσύ;

----------


## nala

h apopsi mou oti kathena apo ta dio fila eine diaforetiko, den xriazete epixirimata, eine aksioma.

to an anaferomoun se esena se aythn thn paragrafo, esi tha to aksiologiseis.

kai klinontas episimeno oti den mpeno sthn logiki ths diaprgmateyshs ths isotitas h oxi ton dio filon, alla sto oti o antras naytikos eine diaforetiko pragma apo thn gineka naytiko, kai ksanatonizo xoris ayto na simenei oti kapios apo tous dio eine kaliteros apo ton alon.

h arnisi ths fisi mas eine pathologia, h arnisi omos ths theoritikis pithanotitas ths diaforetikis katastashs, eine anasfaleia.!

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
> 
> Μην κοιτάτε στα ποστάλια που τις έχουν τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς για βιτρίνα.


Από που βρε Καπετάνισσα  μου ,έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα ??????

----------


## nala

> Από που βρε Καπετάνισσα μου ,έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα ??????


gia tis ginekes naytikous ton epivatikon , exo idia pira kai h apopsi mou eine h kaliterh gia aytes, ama omos tis rotiseis kamia h sxedon kamia den prospathei na se pisei oti eine antras naytikos, giati arage??? 

to mono pou lene, eine thn idikothta tous kai thn eteria. "eime anthipoploiarxos stou xandrh" gia paradeigma. ama rotiseis omos gineka naytiko sta pontopora, sou leei eime kapetanios sta karabia.

Gia deite piso apo ayto th stash exei h mia kai ti h alli.........

----------


## Kapetanissa

Νάλα, 

Θαρρώ πως έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το άλλο φύλο. Δεν είμαι εγώ που στο δημιούργησα οπότε δε με αφορά και να στο λύσω. 


Και ξέρεις πότε ένας άντρας αρχίζει τις τσιριμόνιες για τις γυναίκες που θέλουν τάχα να εξομοιωθούν με τους άντρες... Όταν αισθάνεται πως  κινδυνεύει ο δικός του ρόλος. 


Και αυτά είναι πράγματα που ξεκινάν από τον τρόπο που ο καθένας μεγαλώνει. Στο δικό μου σπίτι έτυχε να μη με αναθρέψουν διαφορετικά από τον αδερφό μου και να μη μου μάθουν τι πρέπει να κάνει μια καλή γυναίκα... Μου έμαθαν μόνο τι πρέπει να κάνει ένας καλός άνθρωπος. 

Το κακό βλέπεις στην οικογένεια είχε ξεκινήσει νωρίτερα. Από τη μάνα μου που είχε δίπλωμα οδηγού πούλμαν σε μια εποχή που οι περισσότερες γυναίκες δεν είχαν ούτε ερασιτεχνικό.  Και πιο πίσω υπήρχε μια γιαγιά πραγματικός καπετάνιος της ζωής. Με δικό της φούρνο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Και κάθε πρωί φορτωνόταν ένα θεόβαρο κοφίνι με ψωμιά και άρχιζε τη διανομή στις ταβέρνες της πλατείας Βάθης. Ε, να σου πω την αλήθεια δε νομίζω ότι αυτό που έκανα εγώ στα καράβια ήταν πιο δύσκολο από το επάγγελμα της γιαγιάς μου ή της μάνας μου. 

Τέτοια ανόητα διλήμματα άντρας - γυναίκα ποτέ μου δεν είχα. Είναι και η καταγωγή μου από τα χωριά του Σουλίου και εκεί οι γυναίκες από αιώνες ήταν καπετάνισσες με τα όλα τους. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση της καημένης της Μαγδαληνής, που λες ότι διάβασες την ιστορία της, οι γυναίκες ήταν που μαζευτήκαν και την πέταξαν έξω. Και κατά βάθος ήταν που ένιωσαν πως θα τους φάει τους άντρες... Φόβος και απειλή. Κάνει σημεία και τέρατα ο άνθρωπος όταν νιώθει να απειλείται. 

Όσο για τις συναδέλφισσες στα ποστάλια δε θα μπω σε τέτοια αντιπαράθεση. Δεν ξέρω τι δηλώνουν όταν τις ρωτάς αλλά ξέρω τι γράφει το δικό μου δίπλωμα:

*ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ* Γ΄ ΤΑΞΕΩΣ

Ούτε γυναίκα πλοίαρχος, ούτε ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Το δικό τους γράφει κάτι άλλο; 

Κι αν σε ενοχλεί εσένα που αυτό ακριβώς δηλώνω πως είμαι, λυπάμαι που έτσι σκέφτεσαι.  Και κάτι ακόμα. Τα αξιώματα...  εννοώ αυτά που επικαλέστηκες για τις διαφορές αντρών γυναικών, δείχνουν απλώς την έλλειψη επιχειρημάτων. 

Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης αν γνωρίζεις ποια είναι ακριβώς τα καθήκοντα ενός αξιωματικού γέφυρας. Γιατί αν τα γνώριζες δε νομίζω να είχες όλες αυτές τις αντιρρήσεις. Όπως δεν τις είχαν και εκείνοι που αποφάσισαν να ανοίξουν τις πόρτες της γέφυρας στα κορίτσια. Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι μαζευτήκαμε τίποτα σουφραζέτες και ορμήσαμε στο υπουργείο απαιτώντας την είσοδό μας στο αντρικό επάγγελμα του καπετάνιου!!!

----------


## nala

Tha kano mia propspathia na kliso th koubenta ayth, giati thn ekseliseis se mia prosopiki anamesa se dio atoma koubenta, pou den eine o stoxos tou forum. 
Thelo omos na sou po, oti kai to ifos pou mou grafeis alla kai to periexomeno ton grafomenon sou de mou aresei, proto giati pleon eise arketa eironiki, kai kata deyteron giati den mou eine xrisimo na ksero th katagogi sou kai th zoi ton progonon sou. Epipleon exeis entelos ksefigei apo to thema pou eine h gineka naytikos kai dieksageis dialogo pou malon tha teriaze to stil tou sth dekaetia tou 80, tote pou oi ginekes amfisbitousan olous kai ola. Sou zito signomi pou eime etsi kaystikos, kai epipleon tha eprepe na sebome thn empiria osu sthn zoi mias kai eise arketa xronia megaliteri mou, alla exo dikaioma na ypostirizo thn apopsi me opia epixirimata thelo ego , kai na diafono me opia alli apopsi thelo ego. Fisika kai sebome tis apopseis sou alla den tis pistevo, den me pitheis diladi gia kati. (Aloste den diafonoume kai se simantiko bathmo).

Episis tha hthela na sou oti me to na ypotheteis pos den ksero ta kathikonta tou aj. gefiras, ypotimas ton sinomliti sou kai kirios otan den ksereis pios eine.... kai ipotimontas ton sinomiliti sou, ypotimas thn aksia tou dikou sou logou. An kai mikroteros sou exo kai ego arketh empiria kai sth zoi kai sth Thalasa kai apo polles theseis... den eine omos to thema mas ayto opos den eine kai h giagia sou sth plateia bathis.

sigmoni gia to entono yfos mou, kai se parakalo as afisoume to forum na anapneysei...

Filika Nikos.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Αγαπητέ Νίκο, 

*το θέμα του φόρουμ είναι οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί.* Δε νομίζω να ξέφυγα καθόλου από το θέμα. Προσπάθησες να δείξεις πως είμαστε διαφορετικές από τους συναδέλφους μας σε θέματα εργασίας.  Κι ακόμη να μας παρουσιάσεις ότι έχουμε πρόβλημα με το φύλο μας.  Δηλαδή και επαγγελματικά μας έριξες ρετσινιά αλλά και ως τέρατα ερμαφρόδιτα μας θεωρείς.  Γιατί; Γιατί κατά τη γνώμη σου το καπετανιλίκι χρειάζεται ...  χμ,  ναι, απαγορεύονται οι κακές λέξεις. Καταλαβαίνεις όμως τι εννοώ. 

Σέβομαι το δικαίωμά σου να έχεις αυτή την άποψη. Όμως η όποια διαφωνία μου δε γίνεται για να σε ειρωνευτώ όπως λες. Απλά, πολύ απλά, έχω την ανάλογη εμπειρία. Δεν ξέρω φυσικά ποιος είσαι και ούτε ενδιαφέρει το ποιος είσαι. Ξέρω μόνο πως δεν είσαι γυναίκα. Και όμως θεωρείς πως τα ξέρεις όλα για τις γυναίκες. Δίπλα στη δική μου ειρωνεία λοιπόν βάλε και τις δικές σου αυθαίρετες κατηγορίες σε βάρος του κλάδου μου και του φύλου μου.   Όσο για αναπνοή, όση θες...   Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση, στο είπα, να αποδείξω τίποτε και σε κανέναν. Για ποιο λόγο άλλωστε;

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε ένα βαπόρι φορτηγό ,να απαρτίζεται μόνο από γυναίκες .Από την Καπετάνισσα έως και την λαδά !

----------


## Kyriakos

> *το θέμα του φόρουμ είναι οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί.* Δε νομίζω να ξέφυγα καθόλου από το θέμα. Προσπάθησες να δείξεις πως είμαστε διαφορετικές από τους συναδέλφους μας σε θέματα εργασίας.  Κι ακόμη να μας παρουσιάσεις ότι έχουμε πρόβλημα με το φύλο μας.


Είναι φυσιολογικές οι διαφορές σε θέματα εργασίας μεταξύ συναδέλφων.
Αν έχετε πρόβλημα με το φύλο σας σε αυτή την εργασία είναι αναμενόμενο (με την καλή έννοια, όχι οτι έχετε κόμπλεξ), όπως μπορεί να έχει και ένας *¶*ντρας κομμωτής.




> Σέβομαι το δικαίωμά σου να έχεις αυτή την άποψη. Όμως η όποια διαφωνία μου δε γίνεται για να σε ειρωνευτώ όπως λες. Απλά, πολύ απλά, έχω την ανάλογη εμπειρία.


Για αυτό και διαβάζουμε με ενδιαφέρον





> Δεν ξέρω φυσικά ποιος είσαι και ούτε ενδιαφέρει το ποιος είσαι. Ξέρω μόνο πως δεν είσαι γυναίκα. Και όμως θεωρείς πως τα ξέρεις όλα για τις γυναίκες. Δίπλα στη δική μου ειρωνεία λοιπόν βάλε και τις δικές σου αυθαίρετες *κατηγορίες* σε βάρος του κλάδου μου και του φύλου μου. Όσο για αναπνοή, όση θες... Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση, στο είπα, να αποδείξω τίποτε και σε κανέναν. Για ποιο λόγο άλλωστε;


Αν αλλάξεις την λέξη "κατηγορίες" με την λέξη "σκέψεις", θα κατανοήσεις πόσο άτοπο μου φαίνεται εμένα, ως αναγνώστης. Δεν είμαστε δικαστήριο, συζήτηση κάνουμε, και αν κάποιος έχει διαφορετικές, ίσως και διαστρεβλωμένες απόψεις, δεν φταίει πάντα αυτός.




> Δεν ξέρω φυσικά ποιος είσαι και ούτε ενδιαφέρει το ποιος είσαι. Ξέρω μόνο πως δεν είσαι γυναίκα. Και όμως θεωρείς πως τα ξέρεις όλα για τις γυναίκες.


Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε να ξέρω ποιός είναι ποιός και να αξιολογήσω και την βαρύτητα των λόγων του. Και δεν χρειάζεται να τα ξέρεις ΟΛΑ για να μιλήσεις. 




> Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση, στο είπα, να αποδείξω τίποτε και σε κανέναν. Για ποιο λόγο άλλωστε;


Δεν νομίζω να ζήτησε κανείς να αποδείξεις τίποτα, πέρα από τις απόψεις σου.

Η "επέμβαση" αυτή είναι για να μην λήξει η κουβέντα λόγω... παρεξηγήσεων

Η δική εμπειρία από γυναίκες ναυτικούς πάντως, πάλι χωρίζεται σε δύο κατηγορίες, ποντοπόρες και ποσταλίσιες.

Οι μεν έχουν εξαρχής επιθετική συμπεριφορά (για να σου "πάρουν" τον αέρα?), οι δε μάλλον εχθρική (μια πληροφορία θέλω, οχι να σου την πέσω...)

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε ένα βαπόρι φορτηγό ,να απαρτίζεται μόνο από γυναίκες .Από την Καπετάνισσα έως και την λαδά !


http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=341

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Η δική εμπειρία από γυναίκες ναυτικούς πάντως, πάλι χωρίζεται σε δύο κατηγορίες, ποντοπόρες και ποσταλίσιες.
> 
> Οι μεν έχουν εξαρχής επιθετική συμπεριφορά (για να σου "πάρουν" τον αέρα?), οι δε μάλλον εχθρική (μια πληροφορία θέλω, οχι να σου την πέσω...)


 
*Κυριάκο*,

θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σχετικά με το ποιος λέει κάτι και τη βαρύτητα επομένως της άποψης που υποστηρίζει. 

Τώρα για το επιθετική ή εχθρική συμπεριφορά, θα επιμείνω να μη γενικεύουμε. Ο καθένας έχει τη δική του συμπεριφορά και αν δεν είναι τρελός έχει και συγκεκριμένες αιτίες που την καθορίζουν. Το ίδιο και οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί. Ποντοπόρες ή ποσταλίσιες δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Και δεν ξέρω για τις άλλες, για μένα θα μιλήσω και μόνο. Όχι γενικεύσεις... 

Λοιπόν, ο καθένας μπορεί να καταθέτει διάφορες απόψεις αλλά σίγουρα είναι άλλο να μιλάς για πράγματα που τα έχεις πληρώσει με βαρύ τίμημα. Ξέρεις τι είναι να σου ανοίγουν τις πόρτες με όλες τις τιμές και στο τέλος χωρίς να φταις να σου ρίχνουν κλοτσιά; Έτσι ακριβώς έγινε και με τις ελληνίδες καπετάνισσες. Η ιδέα να σπουδάσουμε στην Εμποροπλοιάρχων δε μας κατέβηκε στα ξαφνικά. Ούτε έχουμε την πατρότητά της. Ήταν το υπουργείο και οι απαιτήσεις των εταιριών που δρομολόγησαν την ίδρυση σχολής για γυναίκες πλοιάρχους. 

Πιθανόν η σκέψη τους να στηρίχτηκε στο να κάνουν πιο ανθρώπινες τις συνθήκες ζωής σε ένα καράβι. Γιατί δεν είναι ανθρώπινο να ταξιδεύεις μόνο με άντρες ή μόνο με γυναίκες, που γράφτηκε παραπάνω. Αυτά γίνονται μόνο στα μοναστήρια. Στην κανονική ζωή ο άνθρωπος έχει ανάγκη να συνυπάρχει και με το άλλο φύλο. 

Χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρω ότι το καλοκαίρι που προηγήθηκε των πρώτων εξετάσεων για την ΑΔΣΕΝ Πλοιάρχων Πειραιά (έτσι λεγόταν η σχολή μας) στην τηλεόραση όλως τυχαίως ( ; ) έπαιζε ένα σίριαλ που πρωταγωνιστούσε γυναίκα ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Το πόσο μακριά νυχτωμένος ήταν ο σκηνοθέτης του από την πραγματική ζωή στα καράβια, το καταλάβαμε όταν μπαρκάραμε. Ως τότε όμως αρκετές κοπέλες είχαν δημιουργήσει λάθος εντυπώσεις. 

Κι ακόμη. Πού νομίζετε μας πήγαν εκδρομή και με όλα τα έξοδα πληρωμένα στο δεύτερο χρόνο της σχολής; Στα όρη και στα βουνά της Μακεδονίας! Και με υποχρεωτικό ένδυμα τη στολή της σχολής. Ζωντανές διαφημίσεις... 

Αφήστε πια τις συνεντεύξεις σε τηλεόραση, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά. Και ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά. 

Κάποια μάλιστα στιγμή μας φόρτωσαν στο θρυλικό Ευγενίδη και ήρθε και ο υπουργός μαζί και φτάσαμε στην Αίγινα. Τσούρμο οι δημοσιογράφοι μαζί να απαθανατίζουν τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς που μαϊνάρουν τα πανιά και δένουν τους κάβους!!! Στα κάτω πατώματα που μας έβαλαν να ετοιμάζουμε τα σουβλάκια για τον υπουργό, κανένας δεν κατέβηκε για να τραβήξει φωτογραφία... Αυτό μάλλον θα έδινε και το πραγματικό στίγμα... Διότι πολλοί όταν μπήκαμε στα καράβια μας είδαν σαν μαγείρισσες ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, πιο ταιριαστό κατά τη γνώμη τους στη γυναικεία φύση μας.  :Very Happy: 


Θυμάμαι, για παράδειγμα, σε ένα καράβι πόσο κακοφάνηκε του καπετάνιου που αρνήθηκα να μπαλώσω τις κουρτίνες του τσαρτ ρουμ. Και του είπα πως αυτό είναι δουλειά για το καμαρωτάκι και όχι για αξιωματικό και μάλιστα γέφυρας. Του ήρθε τόσο βαρύ, που με το που πιάσαμε Σουέζ με σούταρε. Και βρέθηκα νύχτα μέσα σε μια λάντζα με δέκα Αιγύπτιους να φοβάμαι για διάφορα. Αλλά αν με ρωτήσεις, θα σου πω καλά έκανα. Δεν μετανιώνω που δεν έπιασα κλωστή και βελόνι. 

Θυμάμαι ακόμη έναν τρελαμένο γραμματικό που για να εκδικηθεί στο πρόσωπό μου όσα είχε μαζεμένα με τις γυναίκες, ξέσπαγε πάνω μου όλες τις παράλογες απαιτήσεις του κόσμου. Ραστανούρα για φόρτωση. Λαδάκι, τι άλλο; Και έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε τις βάρδουλες. Που δυο ναύτες μαζί τις πιάνουν και πάλι δυσκολεύονται. Και μου λέει, άνοιγε. Έρχεται ένας γερο - ναύτης να πιάσει από την άλλη μεριά και του δίνει μία ο γραμματικός που τον ξάπλωσε ανάσκελα στην κουβέρτα. Καράβια, του λέει, δεν ήθελε; ¶στηνε μόνη της να ανοίξει τη βάρδουλα. Την άνοιξα. Φυσικά και την άνοιξα. Γιατί μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στον άνθρωπο είναι η θέληση και όχι το σώμα. Αλλά και δεν ξεχνώ τι έχω περάσει. 

Και λυπάμαι αν μερικοί βρίσκετε επιθετική τη συμπεριφορά μου όταν αντιδρώ που μου αμφισβητούν πράγματα που τα πλήρωσα ακριβά. Δεν είναι επιθετικότητα. Είναι απλά η αλήθεια. 

Εμείς, οι γυναίκες, δεν πήγαμε στα καράβια για καλοπέραση. Ούτε για να αποδείξουμε πως είμαστε ίσες με τους άντρες. Για να βγάλουμε το ψωμάκι μας πήγαμε, όπως και οι άντρες ναυτικοί. Για κανένα άλλο λόγο. Προσωπικά ούτε που μου πέρναγε από το νου η αντίδραση που θα συναντούσαμε από ορισμένους. Κι αν θέλεις, σαν παιδί ήμουνα από τα πιο μαζεμένα και τα πιο δειλά. Το χαρακτήρα μου τον άλλαξε η θάλασσα. Εκεί έμαθα πως σ' αυτό τον κόσμο δεν έχει σημασία αν έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά πρέπει να πολεμάς με νύχια και με δόντια για να το αποκτήσεις αυτό το δίκιο σου. Το λες επίθεση εσύ αυτό; Εγώ το λέω απλά αγώνα για επιβίωση. 

Αυτά. Και μην τα πάρετε πάλι για επίθεση. Δεν είναι επίθεση.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Τώρα για το επιθετική ή εχθρική συμπεριφορά, θα επιμείνω να μη γενικεύουμε. Ο καθένας έχει τη δική του συμπεριφορά και αν δεν είναι τρελός έχει και συγκεκριμένες αιτίες που την καθορίζουν. Το ίδιο και οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί. Ποντοπόρες ή ποσταλίσιες δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Και δεν ξέρω για τις άλλες, για μένα θα μιλήσω και μόνο. Όχι γενικεύσεις...


Αν γενικεύουμε, δεν σημαίνει οτι βάζουμε και ταμπέλες....
Καλώς ή κακώς, με δείγμα τις δικές σου εμπειρίες εγώ υποθέτω και άλλα παρόμοια που μπορεί να έχουν συμβεί σε πολλές κοπέλες

Η συμπεριφορά του καθενός, σαφώς έχει και την αιτία της, και αυτό είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον.

Μερικές από τις εμπειρίες που αναφέρεις, μου θυμίζουν παρόμοια περιστατικά από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Κοινός παράγοντας: Να σου σπάσουν τον τσαμπουκά και να ακολουθείς διαταγές, να συμπεριφέρεσαι έτσι ώστε να (νομίζουν) οτί τους σέβεσαι.





> Και λυπάμαι αν μερικοί βρίσκετε επιθετική τη συμπεριφορά μου όταν αντιδρώ που μου αμφισβητούν πράγματα που τα πλήρωσα ακριβά. Δεν είναι επιθετικότητα. Είναι απλά η αλήθεια.


Αμφισβήτησε κανείς τα γεγονότα? Μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει κανείς τα αισθήματα του άλλου? όχι. Αλλά μπορεί να τα δει από άλλη γωνία...

Εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω λάβει μια εικόνα, που δεν απέχει και πολύ από αυτά που θα περίμενα.

Παραδείγματα όμως καλής συμπεριφοράς δεν υπάρχουν? καλές αναμνήσεις δεν υπάρχουν? Καλή πλευρά, δεν υπάρχει?

----------


## Kapetanissa

Καλή συμπεριφορά... Τι με ρωτάς τώρα, Κυριάκο. Με αναγκάζεις να γυρίζω πίσω και να αναλύω συμπεριφορές. Ξέρεις, είναι εύκολο να θυμάσαι τις στιγμές που πόνεσες και πικράθηκες. Τις άλλες δεν τις ξεχωρίζεις εύκολα.  Λοιπόν, για να δούμε. Θα προσπαθήσω και ειλικρινά θα γράψω την πρώτη που θα μου έρθει στο μυαλό. 

Περνάνε τα λεπτά... Και το μυαλό δε λέει να θυμηθεί. Μόνο στα λιμάνια έρχονται μνήμες καλές, από εξωκαραβίσιους. Μα εσύ δε ρωτάς γι' αυτά...  

Κοίτα, έτσι που τώρα το φιλοσοφώ, νομίζω ότι έφταιγα κι εγώ. Ήμουν πολύ μαζεμένη για να μη δίνω δικαιώματα άλλου είδους. Οπότε όλες τις συμπεριφορές, για καλές τις λογαριάζω. Εκτός από εκείνες τις λίγες που πόνεσαν.  Ίσως, ναι...  Αν θέλω να μιλήσω για καλή συμπεριφορά, πρέπει να αναφέρω τον καπετάνιο μου στου Ωνάση. Καπετάν Γιαννακής, αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου. Δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να με αδίκησε. Ούτε να μου φερθεί διαφορετικά από ό,τι θα συμπεριφερόταν σε άντρα δόκιμο. Και όταν ζήτησα να ξεμπαρκάρω, έστειλε ραπόρτο στην εταιρεία πως με θεωρεί κατάλληλη για ανθυποπλοίαρχο.  Ναι, νομίζω ότι αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, όπου κι αν βρίσκεται, του χρωστάω ένα ευχαριστώ. Και αν δεν ήταν αυτός, θα είχα πάθει πολλά χειρότερα από το Γραμματικό. Στο ίδιο καράβι ήταν κι ο ένας και ο άλλος. 

Τώρα από κει και πέρα... Ούτε κι εγώ άφηνα εύκολα άνθρωπο να με πλησιάσει ούτε και ζήταγα βοήθεια άμα είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Το θεωρούσα αδυναμία και φρόντιζα να το λύσω όπως μπορούσα μόνη μου.  Μόνο αν τύχαινε καμιά γυναίκα ναυτικού να συνταξιδεύει μαζί μας, και αν ταιριάζαν και τα χνώτα μας, κάναμε πιο στενή παρέα.  Δυστυχώς όμως τα ταξίδια μας ήταν δύσκολα και οι κανονισμοί της εταιρείας δεν επέτρεπαν εύκολα σε συζύγους να συνταξιδεύσουν. Μόνο στις γυναίκες των αξιωματικών. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει αυτό το καθεστώς τώρα. ¶δικο πέρα για πέρα. Γιατί δηλαδή, οι άλλοι δεν ήταν άνθρωποι; 

Και ναι, να το πω κι αυτό. Τις πιο ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές τις θυμάμαι από τους απλούς ανθρώπους του καραβιού. Λοστρομαίους και ναύτες. Πάντα οι ώρες που δούλευα μαζί τους ήταν ευχάριστες. Και δε θυμάμαι ούτε καψόνια ούτε τίποτε άλλο στραβό. Ίσα ίσα που με βοήθαγαν να μάθω καλύτερα τη δουλειά. Και πάντα με το καπετάν Μαρία στο στόμα. Και αν τύχαινε να πάω στην τραπεζαρία τους; Έτρεχαν ποιος θα μου πρωτοφτιάξει καφέ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και ναι, να το πω κι αυτό. Τις πιο ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές τις θυμάμαι από τους απλούς ανθρώπους του καραβιού. Λοστρομαίους και ναύτες. Πάντα οι ώρες που δούλευα μαζί τους ήταν ευχάριστες. Και δε θυμάμαι ούτε καψόνια ούτε τίποτε άλλο στραβό. Ίσα ίσα που με βοήθαγαν να μάθω καλύτερα τη δουλειά. Και πάντα με το καπετάν Μαρία στο στόμα. Και αν τύχαινε να πάω στην τραπεζαρία τους; Έτρεχαν ποιος θα μου πρωτοφτιάξει καφέ.


Καπετάνισσα μου ναυτικοί είναι και οι ναύτες και οι λαδάδες και ο ντοκουμανης και ο λοστρόμος και αντλιορος ! 
Και δεν είναι απλοί άνθρωποι οι αξιωματικοί τι είναι ?
Ο γραμματικός αυτός αντιμετώπιζε διαφορετικά τους άντρες πλήρωμα από ότι εσένα ?Αν ναι ήταν .........άσε να μην το πω αλλά το καταλαβαίνεις !Όλοι μας έχουμε να διηγηθούμε τέτοιες ιστορίες από στραβόξυλα που συναντήσαμε σε κάποια βάρκα .
Μαρία μου γενικά πέρασες καλά στα βαπόρια ναι η όχι ?

----------


## Kapetanissa

mastrokosta μου καλημέρα.

Κοίτα, εγώ μια δική μου θεωρία που λέει:

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ, ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ. 

Από αυτή την άποψη και επειδή πολύ μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω, πέρασα πολύ καλά στα καράβια. Ξέρεις τι ήμουν όταν πάτησα το πόδι μου για πρώτη φορά σε "βάρκα"; Ένα χαϊβάνι και μισό. Με πουλούσες και με αγόραζες. Ξέρεις τι ήμουν από την ώρα που ξεμπάρκαρα; Ούτε μύγα στο σπαθί μου. Καλό ή κακό δεν ξέρω να σου πω αν είναι έτσι που άλλαξα. Τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι μου γίνεται. Να είναι καλά και τα καράβια και όλα τα στραβόξυλα που γνώρισα εκεί. Γιατί έξω στη στεριά είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα τα στραβόξυλα και αλίμονό μου αν εκεί πήγαινα χωρίς πανοπλία. Σχολείο ήταν η θάλασσα. Μεγάλο και αξεπέραστο. Νιώθω περήφανη που πέρασα έστω και για λίγο. 

Όσο για το πλήρωμα. Ναι, εγώ έχω την καλύτερη γνώμη για τους λοστρομαίους, τους ναύτες, τους λαδάδες κλπ. Συνήθως το πράγμα στραβώνει σε μας, στη γέφυρα. Γιατί και οι "μουντζούρηδες" μια χαρά άνθρωποι είστε. Εμείς, "οι κατραμό.......λοι" έχουμε τη μύγα. 

Αυτά. Και πολλή καλημέρα και πάλι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

You Tube νομίζω δεν ανεβαίνει εδώ... έτσι δεν είναι; 

Σας δίνω τη δική μου διεύθυνση για να δείτε πώς ήταν η ζωή μου στο καράβι...  Δείγμα μικρό και χαρακτηριστικό.

http://educandus.blogspot.com/2007/07/memories.html

----------


## nala

> You Tube νομίζω δεν ανεβαίνει εδώ... έτσι δεν είναι; 
> 
> Σας δίνω τη δική μου διεύθυνση για να δείτε πώς ήταν η ζωή μου στο καράβι... Δείγμα μικρό και χαρακτηριστικό.
> 
> http://educandus.blogspot.com/2007/07/memories.html


 
Καλη δουλεια.! και σε οτι αφορα την ναυτικη εργασια, και σε οτι αφορα το βιντεακι. !!!!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Thanks, Nala. 

Η εργασία καλή είναι πάντα... Η ανεργία που ήρθε μετά δεν ήταν καθόλου καλή.

----------


## nala

Η γενια η δικη σου ηταν ατυχη Μαρια, Απο την μια ειχατε να αντιμετωπισεται την οποια αντιλιψη διακρισης μιας και ησατσταν οι πρωτες και απο την αλλη την μεγαλη ανεργια του 81-83, Νομιζω πως τα καινουργια κοριτσια θα εχουν καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση και καριερα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Από ατυχία άλλο τίποτα. Κι άλλο τόσο ανευθυνότητα των υπευθύνων που πειραματίστηκαν πάνω στις πλάτες μας. 

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα όλη την παρέα του Naytilia που παρακολουθεί τα βίντεο και το υλικό που ανεβάζουμε για τις γυναίκες πλοιάρχους. Μόλις ετοιμάσαμε ακόμη ένα:


Τα κορίτσια που σάλπαραν.

----------


## nala

> Από ατυχία άλλο τίποτα. Κι άλλο τόσο ανευθυνότητα των υπευθύνων που πειραματίστηκαν πάνω στις πλάτες μας. 
> 
> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα όλη την παρέα του Naytilia που παρακολουθεί τα βίντεο και το υλικό που ανεβάζουμε για τις γυναίκες πλοιάρχους. Μόλις ετοιμάσαμε ακόμη ένα:


Τι να πει κανεις???? Οτι αποτελεσατε πειραμα???? Δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι να πω. Το μονο, ησασταν αξιες.

----------


## Nash

Γειά σου καπετάνισσα. Διαβασα τα μυνήματά σου είδα και τα βιντεο του ημερολογίου σου πολύ  καλή δουλεια .Είμαι κι εγώ μια καπετάνισσα που τώρα είμαι στην εκπαιδευση.
Μπορώ να πω ότι οι εμπειρίες μου ε'ιναι πάνω κάτω σαν και αυτές που περιγράφεις. Είμαι μεταγεννεστερη απόφοιτος του Ασπροπύργου. Οι συνάδελφοί μου τότε μας αντιμετώπιζαν εχθρικά , μαλιστα να είχε τυχει και ειχαν δουλέψει με γυναίκα παλαιότερα μπορούσες να ακούσεις από λόγια θαυμασμού μέχρι συκόφαντίες.
Ακόμη και από γυναίκες ασυρματήστριες είχα αντιμετωπίσει εχθρικό κλιμα.
Α η ταινία πουλες ηταν το πορεια 90 μοιρες με την γυναικα ανθυπολπλιαρχο και το μουτσο το Βουτακα... εκτος πραγματικότητας!
Να εισαι καλά σε ότι κάνεις τώρα και να μεταδωσεις αυτη την αγαπη σου στους μαθητες σου.
Καλες θαλασσες το σεπτεμβρη

----------


## Kapetanissa

Nash,

η χαρά μου είναι μεγάλη διαβάζοντας το μήνυμά σου. Κοινές πορείες λοιπόν; Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να γνωριστούμε και να τα πούμε και από κοντά. (Και μια άλλη φίλη μου έκανε το ίδιο, όταν αναγκάστηκε λόγω παιδιών να αφήσει τα καράβια.) 

Ποια χρονιά τελείωσες εσύ; 


Να σημειώσω ότι εμείς δεν τελειώσαμε τον Ασπρόπυργο. Η σχολή μας στεγαζόταν στο Ρέντη, στο ΚΕΣΕΝ.  Στον Ασπρόπυργο πηγαίναμε μόνο για πρακτική άσκηση. (κωπηλασία, κόμπους κλπ)

Από τους εκεί συναδέλφους μόνο εχθρική συμπεριφορά δεν είχαμε. Αντίθετα ήρθαμε πολύ κοντά...  Μέχρι γάμοι προέκυψαν...  ¶λλοι κρατάνε, άλλοι διαλύθηκαν. Τα έχει αυτά η ζωή. Ωραία χρόνια πάντως. Και συχνά με τα αγόρια οργανώναμε πάρτι και εκδρομές. 

Νομίζω ότι και η σχολή επεδίωκε να μας φέρει κοντά.  :Very Happy:  
Γιατί συχνά μας πήγαιναν εκδρομές σε σχολές αγοριών ή έφερναν αγόρια στη δική μας σχολή. 

Με τις ασυρματίστριες είναι αλήθεια πως υπήρχε άσχημο κλίμα. Στη δική μου φουρνιά το φταίξιμο ήταν όλο δικό μας. Μας είχαν φουσκώσει τα μυαλά ότι ο καπετάνιος είναι ο πρώτος μετά το θεό... και όταν κάποια φουκαριάρα ασυρματίστρια τόλμησε να πατήσει σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι στη γέφυρα του θρυλικού Ευγενίδη, μια δικιά μας την άρπαξε από το μαλλί και δεν μπορούσαμε να τις χωρίσουμε. Ηλιθιότητες...  

Προσωπικά είχα αρκετές φίλες μαρκόνισσες. Και έχω κάνει και σε καράβι με μαρκόνισσα και τα πήγαμε πολύ καλά. Ευτυχώς ήταν στο πρώτο πλοίο που μπάρκαρα και μου έδωσε πολλές συμβουλές για τη στάση μου στο καράβι. Να είναι καλά όπου κι αν βρίσκεται.

----------


## Nash

Τελείωσα το 89 , εκεινη την χρονια τελειωσαμε 4 κοπελες καμιά δεν συνέχισε  μια πηρε του υποπλοιαρχου αλλα δεν συνεχισε , εγω συμπληρωσα αλλα δεν το πηρα λογω οικογενειακων υποχρεωσεων. μεχρι πριν ενα χρονο ταξειδευα με τον συζυγο μου και τα τεκνα ως  πληρωμα βεβαια  αλλα δεν ξεχνουσα το κουσουρι και πηγαινα γεφυρα συνεχεια για να ενημερωνομαι. τα αγορια αλλα συνεχισαν αλλα οχι. με λιγους εχουμε επαφες . Χαρικα πολυ που σε γνωρισα. Χθες ειδα στην τηλεοραση τα κοριτσια στο Λισσος και ειπα μπραβο κοπελαρες μου.
ελπιζω να τα πουμε τα θαλασσινα μας καποια στιγμη.
θαλασσινα φιλια

----------


## Nash

Στο «Ολύμπικ Σερένιτι», υπηρχε μια γυναίκα, πλοιαρχος  η Αθανασία Μπουμπουράκη. Σε πλοιο της ακτοπλοιιας μαλλον οχηματαγωγο υπάρχει μια γυναικα πλοιαρχος , δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομερειες , ειχα διαβασει συνεντευξη της στο Χιοςνιουζ.
Παντως φαινεται οτι σιγα σιγα εστω και με ρυθμους χελωνας τα καταφερνουν οι επομενες γενειες αποφοιτων και αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο γιατι η δουλεια αυτη ειναι πολυ ομορφη.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Η Μπουμπουράκη... σαν κάτι να μου λέει αυτό το όνομα. Πιθανόν να ήταν πρωτοετής όταν εγώ τελείωνα. Δεν είμαι και σίγουρη. Μπράβο της πάντως! 

Από μας νομίζω ότι μία πήρε του υποπλοιάρχου. Δεν ξέρω αν προχώρησε. Αλλά μάλλον απίθανο το θεωρώ γιατί είχε παντρευτεί με στεριανό. 

Μια άλλη συνεχίζει να μπαρκάρει αλλά όχι στη γέφυρα. Ο άντρας της είναι λοστρόμος και πηγαίνει μαζί του σαν μάγειρας... 

Ήταν πολλοί οι λόγοι που η κάθε μία εγκατέλειψε αυτή τη δουλειά που έχεις δίκιο απόλυτο να τη λες πολύ όμορφη. Είναι η ρημάδα. 

Εγώ είχα τη μάνα μου που είχε βαλαντώσει στο κλάμα. Έβρεχε στην Αθήνα και νόμιζε ότι έχει φουρτούνα και στον Ειρηνικό. Κάποτε είδε ένα πρωτοσέλιδο σε περίπτερο για ναυάγιο και έπεσε λιπόθυμη. Στο τέλος έμπλεξα κι εγώ με ένα ναυτικό του γλυκού νερού και έκαναν κόμμα οι δυο τους. Πες η μάνα μου, πες εκείνος... Και πάνω στη γκρίνια τη μεγάλη ήρθαν μαζεμένα και άλλα. Η μεγάλη ανεργία του 82... Ένα ατύχημα του δικού μου στο καράβι του που μας έκανε να τον τρέχουμε σε ψυχολόγους για να συνέρθει από την τρομάρα που πήρε... (για να λέμε την αλήθεια, αυτός ήταν τρομαγμένος με τη θάλασσα από την ώρα που πάτησε το πόδι του σε καράβι... έχεις δει ναυτικό να μην ξέρει κολύμπι; Αχ, και μετά λένε για μας τις γυναίκες... ) Και μέσα σε όλα έβγαλε και το ΠΑΣΟΚ ένα νόμο για εισαγωγή στις σχολές χωρίς εξετάσεις και μόνο με το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου του λυκείου. Αυτό ήταν το κερασάκι. Μου έπεσαν όλοι στο λαιμό. Τράβα και τράβα και μετά κρέμασε στο σαλόνι το πτυχίο. Δεν έβρισκα που δεν έβρισκα δουλειά, είπα να τους κάνω το χατίρι. Κι έτσι κατέληξα δασκάλα χωρίς να το καταλάβω. 

Και μόλις μπήκα σε τάξη για εξάσκηση με συνεπήρε άλλη μαγεία. Από τότε συνεχίζω ταξίδια στα μάτια των παιδιών και κακά τα ψέματα μου αρέσουν το ίδιο με τα άλλα... Μόνο καμιά φορά με πιάνει το παράπονο σαν θυμάμαι τη θάλασσα. Και λέω, στην άλλη μου ζωή θα γίνω μόνο ναυτικός και τίποτε άλλο. Να μην έχω να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε δυο αγάπες. 

Και δεν παντρεύτηκα και ναυτικό να κάνω τουλάχιστον κανένα μπάρκο ξώφαλτσο... Είσαι τυχερή που καταφέρνεις ακόμα να μυρίζεις θάλασσα. 

Τα παιδιά σου; Ταξιδεύουν κανονικά; Ή μαζί με το μπαμπά για παρέα;

----------


## Nash

Γυναίκα στο καράβι φαντάζει παράξενο για αρκετό κόσμο. Πάντως εκτος από ελλάδα υπάρχουν και σε άλλα μερη κοπέλες που κι αυτές αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα στην ένταξή τους στο χώρο.
 Εγω΄με τους δικούς μου δεν είχα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα μάλλον επειδή στην αρχή δεν κατάλαβαν τι ακριβως πάω να κάνω.
Αργοτερα ήταν πολύ περιφανοι για την κόρη την καπετάνισσα να οι φωτογραφίες σε περιοδικά εφημερίδες ξένες ακόμη και στην τηλεόραση ήταν κάποιος συχωρεμένος πια που ζητουσε στους γονεις μου να με καλεσει... 
Κι όταν γυριζα μαθημένη απο το βαπόρι να είμαι επιφυλακτική δεν εκδηλωνόμουν  ούτε στους δικούς μου.
Πιό πολύ στενοχωρήθηκαν όταν τα παράτησα !!!!!
Ο αντρας μου είναι μηχανικος και ταξειδευαμε μαζι με τα μικρα τωρα πανε σχολειο και δεν είναι εφικτο.Αυτη ήταν η καλύτερη περίοδος Όλη η οικογένεια μαζί.
Ο μικρός στην αρχή είχε προβλήματα επειδή του έλλειπε ο πατέρας , με το που πατήσαμε στο βαπόρι και είδε που είναι ο μπαμπας και ότι δεν μας εγκαταλείπει αυτό λειτούργησε σαν την κολυμπήθρα του Σιλωάμ Ολα τα προβλήματα έγιναν παρελθόν.
Για ένα διάστημα η κόρη μου ήθελε να γίνει καπετάνισσα...τι άλλο!!!
Τώρα βέβαια έχει ανακαλύψει άλλες κλίσεις που έχει και δεν το σκέφτεται ,αλλά ακόμη δεν ξέρω ίσως αργότερα να το ξανασκεφτεί. είναι ακόμη 13.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Nash μου, 

μπήκα στον πειρασμό και διάβασα και τις παλιές σου δημοσιεύσεις. Από τη χαρά που ένιωσα συναντώντας συναδέλφισσα από αυτό το δύσκολο επάγγελμα. Έτσι ξέρω τώρα αρκετά από αυτά που πέρασες και περνάς. Και ειδικά με το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών. Κουράγιο. Αφού τα κατάφερες στη γέφυρα, θα τα καταφέρεις και στο ρόλο της μητέρας με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Και θέλω να σου αφιερώσω μια στροφή από τον Καββαδία, νομίζω ότι εσύ την αξίζεις περισσότερο από τον καθένα:

*ΠΙΚΡΙΑ*

....

*Ο,τι αγαπούσα αρνήθηκα γιά το πικρό σου αχείλι:*
*τον τρόμο που δοκίμαζα πηδώντας το κατάρτι,*
*το μπούσουλα, τη βάρδια μου και την πορεία στο χάρτη,*
*για ένα δυσεύρετο μικρό θαλασσινό κοχύλι.* 

..... 

*7 - 2 - 1975* 
*ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ / ΤΡΑΒΕΡΣΟ /ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΑΓΡΑ*


Τις προάλλες με αφορμή αυτή τη στροφή έγραψα μια μικρή ιστοριούλα. Όταν βρεις ευκαιρία διάβασέ τη εδώ. Και ειδικά τη συνέχεια για Τα χρυσά γαλόνια. Εκεί, και ας μη σε ήξερα τότε, έγραψα και για τις οικογένειες των ναυτικών και όσα τραβάνε... Είναι Γολγοθάς όπως και να το κάνουμε να μεγαλώνεις τα παιδιά μόνη σου. Και για τα παιδιά, που μπαμπά ακούνε και μπαμπά δε βλέπουνε. Όμως για τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς νομίζω ότι η απόφαση είναι μονόδρομος. Χωρίς πατέρα μεγαλώνουν τα παιδιά. Χωρίς μάνα όμως όχι. Μεγάλη η θυσία σου και άλλο τόσο αναγκαία. Σου εύχομαι πάντως να γίνει η κορούλα σου καπετάνισσα και κάποτε να ταξιδέψετε μαζί. Θα είναι η πρώτη καπετάνισσα που δε θα χρειάζεται να αποδείξει σε κανέναν και τίποτα. Απλώς, θα λέει, ακολούθησα τα βήματα της μάνας μου. Κι άντε μετά να της πει κανείς το παραμικρό... 

Και με την ευκαιρία. Διάβασα για κάποιον σε γραφείο, νομίζω καπετάν Γιάννη τον έλεγες... Τι απαίσιο αυτό που είπε!!! Και πολύ χάρηκα που η κόρη του έγινε ναυτικός. Αν και μεταξύ μας, δε νομίζω ότι το πίστευε αυτό που έλεγε. Όμως συχνά οι άντρες μιλάνε έτσι για τις γυναίκες και όχι μόνο για όσες εργάζονται σε πλοία. Περισσότερο το κάνουν για επιδειχθούν στα άλλα αρσενικά, ανασφάλεια δική τους δηλαδή... 

Θυμάμαι ένα συνδικαλιστή του χώρου μου, δάσκαλο επομένως, και μάλιστα από τις υποτιθέμενα προοδευτικές δυνάμεις, να δηλώνει για συνδικαλίστρια που ήρθε σε ρήξη μαζί του για συνδικαλιστικά θέματα πως το έκανε γιατί δεν την είχε π....... Θυμάμαι την αηδία που ένιωσα. Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι άντρες, που τη γυναίκα τη βλέπουν μονάχα έτσι. Και χάνουν αυτοί. Γιατί δε γνωρίζουν πόσες άλλες πλευρές έχει μία γυναίκα. Και πόσες περισσότερες θα αποκτήσει όταν σταματήσει η κοινωνία να την αντιμετωπίζει ως υποδεέστερη και ασθενές φύλο. Το θέμα δεν είναι να αρπάξουμε τα πρωτεία από τους άντρες. Αλλά να ξεδιπλώσουμε τις δικές μας ικανότητες. Και το όφελος δε θα είναι προσωπικό μας. Ολόκληρο το κοινωνικό σύνολο θα ωφεληθεί όταν όλα τα μέλη του θα μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν τα όνειρά τους. 

Φιλάκια πολλά, καπετάνισσα. Και άλλα τόσα στα καπετανόπουλά σου.

----------


## Nash

Καλη μου καπετανισσα σε ευχαριστω για το ποιημα.
Διαβασα τις ομορφες ιστοριες σου και γυρισα πισω στα δικα μου.
Μια ζωη περιπετεια! Αλλα και τωρα η ζωη δεν σταματα να με συναρπαζει. Να τωρα γνωρισα εσενα που χαραξες αλλη πορεια στης ζωης σου το χαρτη , φανταζομαι πως πολλες φορες θα εισαι σε διλημα να φυσηξεις αερα θαλασσινο στα μαθητουδια σου τα τερατακια σου οπως τα λες . Αν και απο τις εργασιες σας ειδα οτι το ζητανε το αλατονερο τα πουλακια μου.Να εισαι καλα  και στο τιμονι της ταξης σου που εισαι να ξερεις οτι εκει εχεις μια ισως μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη γιατι το φορτιο σου ειναι βαρυ και απαιτητικο.Δημιουργεις νεους ταξειδευτες της ζωης και αυτο ειναι ισως το πιο σημαντικο απ ολα τα εργα του ανθρωπου.Με εμενα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικα μιας και διδασκω Ισπανικη γλωσσα και συνηθως οι μαθητες μου ειναι ενηλικες, ταξειδευουμε μεσω εικονων γευσεων και ηχων.
Αλλο ενα καλο του ναυτικου επαγγελματος ειναι οτι ηρθα σε επαφη με την Ισπανικη γλωσσα μου κινηθηκε το ενδιαφερον κι ετσι οταν εμεινα εξω εμαθα την γλωσσα τελειωσα και το πανεπιστημιο και τωρα μπορω να πω οτι κι αυτος ο κοσμος με συναρπαζει.
Θα ηθελα πολυ να γνωριστουμε καποια στιγμη.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Καλή μου φίλη,

ακόμη και αν δεν έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής γνωριστεί από  κοντά, νιώθω σαν να σε ξέρω.  Όλες οι γυναίκες που αποφάσισαν κάποια στιγμή να ξεπεράσουν τα ταμπού και να ακολουθήσουν το δρόμο της θάλασσας, έχουν κάτι κοινό. Κι αυτό μας φέρνει κοντά...   Η χαρά από τη γνωριμία μαζί σου έστω και διαδικτυακά, με έκανε να σκεφτώ πως πρέπει να βρούμε ένα τρόπο να έρθουμε σε επαφή όλες οι απόφοιτοι σχολών εμπορικού ναυτικού. Και αμ έπος αμ έργον. Έστησα ένα blog για ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ και σου απευθύνω επίσημη πρόσκληση και να το επισκεφθείς και να γίνεις μέλος της συγγραφικής ομάδας.  Αρκεί να ανοίξεις ένα λογαριασμό στο google και να μου στείλεις το μέιλ που θα έχεις εκεί. 

Φιλιά

Μαρία

----------


## Nash

Χρόνια πολλά Μαρία

----------


## Kapetanissa

Να είσαι καλά, Καπετάν Nash.

Ό,τι επιθυμείς κι εσύ για την οικογένειά σου. 

Πολλά φιλιά

Μαρία

----------


## Elenor

Καλησπέρα! Και καλός σας βρήκα κι όλας μιας και είμαι καινούρια στο forum σας! Μ' αρέσει πολύ που υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί πραγματικά βοηθάτε πάρα πολλούς. Έτσι λοιπόν θα ήθελα να βοηθήσετε και μένα, αν δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο...  :Smile: 

Ας πούμε ότι μία γυναίκα που τελειώνει γενικό λύκειο, θέλει να μπει σε κάποιο πλοίο που κάνει υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια. Όχι ως μόνιμο επάγγελμα, αλλά για κάνα χρόνο. 

1) Τι θέσεις είναι διαθέσιμες στο πλοίο που μπορεί να κάνει?
2) Τι τύποι πλοίων κάνουν υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια?
4) Χρειάζεται να παρακολουθήσει κάποια σεμινάρια πρώτα?
3) Μπορεί αν σε προσλάβουν, όταν το πλοίο φτάσει στον τελικό προορισμό του, να κατέβεις και να τους πεις "Goodbye!", ή πρέπει να κάνεις και επιστροφή?

Αυτές είναι οι απορίες μου και θα είμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος μπορούσε να μου απαντήσει!! Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά!!  :Very Happy: 

***

----------


## VERA

OSO YPARXOYN TRAPOYLES 8A BGAINOYNE RHGADES KAI OSO YPARXOYN DASKALOI 8A BGAINOYN MA8HTADES!!!!

----------

